# Sticky  The 50+ Forum Rundown



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey old-timers! This forum began a few weeks ago with a suggestion (by me) to create a forum for people at and beyond the half-century mark.

In a classic example of "Be careful what you ask for..." the MTBR Powers said "Good idea-will you be the mod?" :eekster: But hey, it was my idea, so I figured it's the least I can do.

Some folks in that thread linked above thought "Oh geez, ANOTHER forum?" I get that. But life's different over 50. We're a little slower, hopefully a bit wiser, and take longer to recover. And with the way national demographics are heading, there'll be a lot more of us over-50 riders in the coming decade.

Part of my job is to keep things interesting. Which means, hopefully, we'll avoid this being the "Get off my lawn!" forum full of aches and pains and complaints, LOL. So some ideas for threads might include...

• 50+ physiology
• How do you keep going?
• Post-ride, post-workout recovery tips
• What doesn't matter anymore (and used to)
• What matters (and didn't used to)
• Riding with other older riders...versus young whippersnappers
• Inspiration! (Old folks doing great things.)
• Thoughts on getting old in mountain biking (or "Danny MacAskill's gonna get old someday...")
• Gearing for older riders (any different?)

NOTE: While the assumption is that most here will be 50+, we aren't banning younger riders. Feel free to post up if you're younger...just remember your audience, and try to keep it in the 50+ ballpark.

Thanks!
Scott (SWriverstone)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This idea maybe redundant? but how about a thread for "Starting @ 50+" Sort of a beginners corner for our age group? Just a thought. Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy cow...Guess I'm here!!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Great idea. There's so little info for older riders and it's hard to find.


----------



## davegreenmc (Aug 22, 2015)

*Hi I qualify as a old timer in body but not mind*

Ride when ever I can all year round 59 yr of age but still putting the miles in. Warm up most mornings is taking my 3 yr old to preschool on foot.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

(154 Viewing)

This sub forum is gaining traction, many thanks SWriverstone and FC.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

To SWriverstone, fc and others who started this great forum:

I'm 48 and having been riding for the past 8 years. Each year I love it more and more. 
For me it's very much a way of life. I build up my own bikes and do all my own maintenance. 
I don't ski, golf, or play tennis. I just mountain bike. As much as possible. Year round. Outside for as many months as possible then head inside (in Toronto we're lucky enough to have a Ray's like bike park, Joyride 150). 
At 48 I'm in the best shape of my life. I can tackle more aggressive and technical and challenging terrain better than I ever could. No one says I look anywhere near my age. I attribute it all to mountain biking. 
Bottom line is I can't imagine not having mountain biking in my life and this forum and the people on it give me great hope I have years and years ahead.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I just turned 50 on the 11th of August. I don't feel that old. Early 30's maybe. There are days every so often that I am moving slow. 
I do most of my riding on the road with my Ridley. I do have a mountain bike. It is a Fuji Sunfire. yeah it's a relatively cheap bike but it works. I have a ride planned fairly soon. I have wanted to do it for a while and I am thinking it is coming time to make it happen. I have a friend that is interesting in doing it with me. Maybe my kids too. 
I will be poking around here some since my wife and kids like to remind me that I am able to be accepted by AARP. (just doesn't sound right to me. I can't possibly be this old.)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'd like to publicly thank SWriverstone for suggesting this forum and getting it launched properly.

It's an idea who's time has come. This one is for the ages. To infinity and beyond. Nyuk-nyuk, nyuk.

Great forum so let's keep it going.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Great times to be alive; 100 years ago US males only lasted until 52.5 on average.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Excellent idea. Sixteen years past 50 here (that's 66). Still getting out on a bike around 100 days a year.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey old-timers! ...


You talkin' to me?


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

Whew, I am 58 and getting back into riding for exercise and fun. Want to build a mtb, hard tail, 29", 1x11 or 1xwhatever. Most riding will be along the cement canal and maybe some trails. Dont want a road bike. time to go and read more and find the info I need. 

Basically want a real good entry level bike that can be upgraded when needed. 

chuck


----------



## VaDon (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm glad to see this forum to share with others "past 50". I am 59, been riding regularly for about 3 years. I am hooked.

I was riding Walnut Creek, near Charlottesville on Friday, taking it easy from an "over the handle bar" incident. I met one other rider, who was 71. He was awesome!

I have just ordered my first clipless pedals, so here's hoping I am still standing in a few weeks


----------



## JayR54 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Rethink the road bike*



sauer1911 said:


> Whew, I am 58 and getting back into riding for exercise and fun. Want to build a mtb, hard tail, 29", 1x11 or 1xwhatever. Most riding will be along the cement canal and maybe some trails. Dont want a road bike. time to go and read more and find the info I need.
> 
> Basically want a real good entry level bike that can be upgraded when needed.
> 
> chuck


 Here's a link to my modified road bike. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=619843211392682&l=e31fe911a7
It's a Trek 1000 with a suspension fork. You'll have to add V-brakes to make this work. Just drill a hole right through the suspension fork bridge and run the cable right to that hole. It'll work just fine. You'll notice I also turned the handle bars around so I can ride upright. But there's also a century bar in case you want to lean over to go faster or are riding into a stiff wind. A comfortable seat is very important. Mine is an air seat with a nice groove down the middle. I don't ride clipped in. I just have regular flat pedals with traction pins so I can always get a foot down or dismount. I've even got a kickstand in back. Seat height is very important. Too low and you shred your thighs. Too high and your leg will feel like it has been bent back right at your knee. Instead of skinny tires I run size 28mm. Good wheels are well worth it. I put on the entry level Mavic Ksyrium road equip. A suspension seat post is also very nice. Marin used to make a city bike (Kentfield FS) that had a suspension fork on it that even had manual lockout. I've ridden my Trek out to the trail head, then ridden the main trail (not the single track) and then ridden back home. It's about 15 miles one way, the main trail is 3 miles and then 15 miles back home. Trying to do that on any fat tire bike would not be fun at all. Another bike that is popular are the gravel grinders. Those are road bikes for riding in off road races. Anyway, since you're not looking to do cross country trail riding with log jumps etc. then I'd rethink modifying a regular road bike as I have done. If I could only keep one bike it would be my modified road bike. Once I put on the suspension fork it became my favorite bike because it was fast, comfortable and I could ride it safely on gravel and even on a nice trail.


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

after exhaustive research and taking to way too many people, I realize that the research was good, the opinions of others not so much.

I like the idea of the century bars (the ones in the middle,?) the padded seat looks great! 

My current choices are either a '13 giant Revel 1 used ($350), new trek xcal6-8, or what I see at the LBS tomorrow. 

btw, never wanted a road bike, want a hardtail with 27.5-29's front shox etc.

THanks for the information!
chuck


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

The timing of this forum is perfect. I've been off the bike for a few years because of medical and time issues. Getting back on is hard, but this forum is all the motivation I need to pushaway the excuses and just start pedaling at what ever physical and time level the day has in store. Thank you.


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

sauer1911 said:


> Whew, I am 58 and getting back into riding for exercise and fun. Want to build a mtb, hard tail, 29", 1x11 or 1xwhatever. Most riding will be along the cement canal and maybe some trails. Dont want a road bike. time to go and read more and find the info I need.
> 
> Basically want a real good entry level bike that can be upgraded when needed.
> 
> chuck


UPDATE! ! ! !

I bought a Trek Xcaliber 7 in light blue. Got a few essentials with it, extra tube, co2 tube kit, wrenches, small bag for under seat storage, bottle rack.

I believe this should have all that I need in components quality.

I pick it up Saturday!

Oh I know I just started buying shtuff. More will come.

Chuck


----------



## JayR54 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Nice Dedicated Trail Bike*



sauer1911 said:


> UPDATE! ! ! !
> 
> I bought a Trek Xcaliber 8 in light blue. Got a few essentials with it, extra tube, co2 tube kit, wrenches, small bag for under seat storage, bottle rack.
> 
> ...


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

No snow in Southern California. We barely have water! 95% riding on hard pack/cement path trails. If it gets too cold I'll stay home ! 😛


----------



## Daviel (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm 71 and looking at some Trek hard tails. Am I too old to start riding a mtb? Always have ridden road, forever. I'm thinking broken bones and the like. I tend to take risks.


----------



## JayR54 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Better late than never*



Daviel said:


> I'm 71 and looking at some Trek hard tails. Am I too old to start riding a mtb? Always have ridden road, forever. I'm thinking broken bones and the like. I tend to take risks.


I had a subscription to Bicycling and Mountain Bike for over 2 years and finally decided to take the plunge and bought my XC bike on 10-13-2003. It was an end of season sale. The Local Bike Shop owner didn't know that it had just been named Bike of the Year. My first adult bike was one of those self shifting models. It just didn't shift when I needed it to but it got me interested in biking again. That was after I just couldn't roller blade any more because that was messing up the middle of my back. Something about the twisting that happens when you're flying down the paved bicycle trail and look like Hans Brinker and the Golden Skates. So I donated the self shifter and got a folder bike I saw in Playboy of all places. I still have that bike. I had a suspension fork put on it and better gearing but the head angle is very upright and so it's easy to go end over end on it. I've done it twice on that bicycle. I did a 50 mile charity road ride on that fat tire bicycle and a week later on 9-13-2003 bought a road bicycle. If you're gonna do a road ride you need a road bicycle as you well know. I really wanted a fat bike back in 2003 and the only guy making a fat bike back then was Hanebrink. His homemade model had wheel barrow size tires and was very expensive. So I figured I might as well get the very good XC bike if I was gonna spend that much money. I eventually put a suspension fork on my road bike. I have a link to it on an earlier post to it in this thread. The bikes are just getting better and better all the time. It's nice to mix it up and not just do one kind of riding all of the time.


----------



## Bigby (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there going to be someone checking ID's at the door? Quickly approaching 46 so may need one of you to sneak me in!
Just purchased a 2015 Santa Cruz Chameleon and getting back on the bike after about 15 years off. Just hit my yearly health insurance deductible so seemed to be the right time to get back on the saddle! I also got into longboarding earlier this year which I believed sparked the idea of continuing to stay in shape in more enjoyable ways outside the four walls.


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well after 2 very small rides, total of 6 miles, I know EXACTLY where my Sit bones are. ugh, gonna be a smooth, slow ramp up to going faster and longer. 

But! Never give up, Never surrender!

Chuck


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Great forum, thanks for getting it up and running. I'm zeroing in on 53 but feel much younger, especially when on my bike! Can't wait to jump in on some of the discussions and share experiences.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be 64 in November and I'm married to a women that turned 50 this year. I'm retired and I ride Mt Tam three days a week with other retires and ride on the weekends with my wife and son. I average 50 plus miles a week and ride all year round. I'm lucky my health is still good - but I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs - so that helps. Here is a shot on my ride up Mt Tam last summer.


----------



## davegreenmc (Aug 22, 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

I really like my new bike. i changed out the knobby tires for some smoother, yet still good for dirt and mtn trails. Still adjusting seat, handlebars, etc. Getting use to riding and going out for rides. Just need to relax and enjoy the ride instead of trying to go, go, go! I like it a lot.

chuck


----------



## SS Mukluk (Oct 1, 2015)

*I'm 51*

View attachment 1020531


I'm 51 and love to hit the trails with my single speed fat bike.


----------



## Whistler DH rider (Oct 14, 2015)

*Where are the downhillers at?*

So I run into this 50+ forum the day after the Whistler downhill bikepark closes. Oh well, if any of you whippersnappers want to come and try it out next year let me know. Being a instructor/guide in the park I can show you some excellent lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Whistler DH rider said:


> So I run into this 50+ forum the day after the Whistler downhill bikepark closes. Oh well, if any of you whippersnappers want to come and try it out next year let me know. Being a instructor/guide in the park I can show you some excellent lines.:thumbsup:


Timing ...  I'm 51, live in Vancouver and have spent a lot of effort over the last 2 years trying to talk friends into signing up for one of those 4 days rental/ticket/guide packages at the Whistler bike park. I figured if it was 4 old newbieish downhillers, the guide would be able to arrange things with the highest probability of ending the days injury free. But I cannot convince anyone I know to give it a try.

The number of people I've spoken with who have 'given up' mountain biking after a crash/injury (usually on the North Shore) has been shockingly high. But then I see the video of the guy who put in 1,000,000 vertical feet with barely a crash, and I figure there has got to be a way to do this without taking on outsized risk - Video: One Million Down - Pinkbike

Maybe with this forum, I'll have success finding some 50+'ers for a park week next year. I'll keep you in mind!!!


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

63,going to be 64 in April been mountain biking since 1976.


----------



## Whistler DH rider (Oct 14, 2015)

TooSteep said:


> Timing ...  I'm 51, live in Vancouver and have spent a lot of effort over the last 2 years trying to talk friends into signing up for one of those 4 days rental/ticket/guide packages at the Whistler bike park. I figured if it was 4 old newbieish downhillers, the guide would be able to arrange things with the highest probability of ending the days injury free. But I cannot convince anyone I know to give it a try.
> 
> The number of people I've spoken with who have 'given up' mountain biking after a crash/injury (usually on the North Shore) has been shockingly high. But then I see the video of the guy who put in 1,000,000 vertical feet with barely a crash, and I figure there has got to be a way to do this without taking on outsized risk - Video: One Million Down - Pinkbike
> 
> Maybe with this forum, I'll have success finding some 50+'ers for a park week next year. I'll keep you in mind!!!


Bring it on I'd say. I've already had my big crash so I know what to avoid..
Tell your friends, there is nothing like having a lift bring you uphill so all that's left is gravity to get you back down. We'll start with some mellow green trails and then go look at something more challenging when the time is right.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Love the idea. Started biking a month before my 59th birthday. Course that goes along with new beginnings; started a new career a month before my 58th birthday. Life is so good just Rock On!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I turned 54 yesterday and I don't feel a day over 84.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I turned 54 yesterday and I don't feel a day over 84.


Happy Birthday DJ! :band:

I'm going to hit 64 next month on the 8th - and I still feel like I'm 39. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> Happy Birthday DJ! :band:
> 
> I'm going to hit 64 next month on the 8th - and I still feel like I'm 39. :thumbsup:


Thank you! And I'll keep an eye out for your birthday shout out next month. 

Good to hear your still feeling chipper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thank you! And I'll keep an eye out for your birthday shout out next month.
> 
> Good to hear your still feeling chipper. :thumbsup:


DJ, even though we don't like each other I'm taking the high road and wishing you a happy belated birthday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> DJ, even though we don't like each other I'm taking the high road and wishing you a happy belated birthday.


We don't?
That's new's to me. I've actually got quite a fondness and high respect for you. I don't know where you came up with that and I'm pretty hurt that you said that actually.

Thanks for the birthday wish.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I turned 54 yesterday and I don't feel a day over 84.


Happy (belated) Birthday DJ
It gets better


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday DJ
> It gets better


Thanks Judy, and I'm not sure how you know that, you being just a puppy and all.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday DJ
> It gets better


That's true, it's all downhill after that...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ericmopar said:


> That's true, it's all downhill after that...


And you know how I like the downhills.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> We don't?
> That's new's to me. I've actually got quite a fondness and high respect for you. I don't know where you came up with that and I'm pretty hurt that you said that actually.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wish.


I very fond of you too DJ. You're one badass 53 year old...OX


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And you know how I like the downhills.


Except this is a downhill with no brakes! :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> I very fond of you too DJ. You're one badass 53 year old...OX


Did you skim my birthday ^^ up there?  I just turned 54.

Thanks for the compliment though.



matuchi said:


> Except this is a downhill with no brakes! :lol:


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

57 and still putting in the miles when I can find time. Last fall I had a wicked get-off on a downhill singletrack, and it took me a bit to recover from that one. 

Overall, I really believe that riding has kept me in good health over the years (other than the trips to the ER after crashes), and although I take less risks doing crazy stuff, I plan on riding as long as my health permits... .


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just joined the 50 club today. Celebrating with a long ride and good dinner tonight.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

How many of these threads are there? 
• 50+ physiology - I work out a lot... it doesn't work to ride to get into shape, gotta work hard for it. Ask me about women's issues lol. 
• How do you keep going? I pedal. 
• Post-ride, post-workout recovery tips. I pay a lot of attention to quality food, electolyes, recovery eating
• What matters (and didn't used to) I really don't give a sh*t if I can or can't keep up or not. 
• Riding with other older riders...versus young whippersnappers Most of my riding pals are younger than me.
• Inspiration! (Old folks doing great things.) I hit the boulder white clouds (Antz Basin, Chamberlain Basin) two weeks before the closure. I also really learned to jump this year.
• Thoughts on getting old in mountain biking (or "Danny MacAskill's gonna get old someday...") I'll ride somehow someway as long as I can.
• Gearing for older riders (any different?) Currently, 2x10, working out keeps me strong. A 40 wolf ring really helps.


----------



## wncbiker (Jan 20, 2004)

I am 57, retired public historian, that lives in western North Carolina. My wife is 63, retired local public health educator/nutritionist. We have been mtbing since the early 80's, road riding since the 70's. Currently we are on the local trails, Bent Creek Experimental Forest, Dupont State Recreational Forest, Jackrabbit Mtb Trails, and Lake James State Park several times a week. We are truly enjoying life here in western NC.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I hit 64 last Sunday and I'm loving retired life. My fifty year old wife and fourteen year old son like pushing me farther up the mountain to keep me healthy. Here they are with me on a ride this year. I've very thankful they both love riding mountain bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## SubiOwner (Oct 31, 2015)

Turning 60 next month. Just bought my 1st mtn bike a couple of weeks ago. So far, I'm loving it, but boy, am I out of shape!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

SubiOwner said:


> Turning 60 next month. Just bought my 1st mtn bike a couple of weeks ago. So far, I'm loving it, but boy, am I out of shape!


Baby steps - I started a few years back and now I ride three days a week and average 50 miles a week. I turned 64 this month and I can ride up things that would of given me trouble twenty years ago. Just keep On Truckin' as they used to say! :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

SubiOwner said:


> Turning 60 next month. Just bought my 1st mtn bike a couple of weeks ago. So far, I'm loving it, but boy, am I out of shape!


Don't worry. You'll always feel out of shape.

The fitter you get, the harder you'll ride, and you'll keep thinking "I'm out of shape", but you'll find you're getting up the hill faster.

Gasping for breath is good.


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

I recently joined but just found this forum yesterday. I think it's great! I retired from P&G in 2013 and they gave me a Trek 7.3 for my retirement gift. Last February I bought a Specialized Jynx so that I can ride road and off-road. I retired at 58 and turned 61 last month. I feel great! I lost 42 pounds the first 10 months I was retired by riding the Trek. It was a struggle because I hadn't done any serious riding in years. In fact, it had been years and years of 12-hour days six and seven days a week. I have been pushing really hard and now I can ride faster, further, and have more endurance than my 41-year old daughter or my 20-year old granddaughter.

Needless to say, except for slightly high inherited cholesterol (barely above normal now), my doctor is amazed. Even that dropped in half when I started riding and losing the weight, just not enough. My husband asked me how long I planned to keep riding and I told him as long as I lived and was physically able. I love it!


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

SubiOwner said:


> Turning 60 next month. Just bought my 1st mtn bike a couple of weeks ago. So far, I'm loving it, but boy, am I out of shape!


Oh yeah SubiOwner, welcome to the club. Bought my first mountain bike at 59, 2.5 years ago. Like the others have said, don't worry just keep at it. My only other suggestion is to buy a Bike PC with a heart monitor and ride with that. Try getting up to 85% MHR and keep it there for at least 45 minutes. If you keep at it, hold on tight; you are in for a ride. In more ways then one.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great forum !


----------



## GraniteBob (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't forget things like Strava for incentiveizing yourself. I used to use only offline apps, but switched to Strava with a Mio Fuse HR monitor and I love all the info and the tracking you can do against yourself and others.

Retired at 61 last May and am loving all the time I have to ride now!

Hang in there and you'll find motivation from the improvment you see!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Great forum. I'm 55 in Jan 016, hve 5 mtbs and an MX bike (getting back into VMX after 20+ years). Been riding mtb for 22 years. Advice never stop of it gets harder each time to get back. List your bikes; lets see who riding what. 
Me 
1996 KHS Team frame changed to disk rear spec m975 group set
2000 Sunn Exact ti fully rigid m985 group set
2012 Avanti single speed rigid
2013 Ritchey P-650b m985 group set
2014 Scott Spark 700RC m9000 group set

Love them all and my Husky WR250 Enduro bike.


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello!!! . . . and cheers SWriverstone :thumbsup:


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Great Idea. I have been riding MTBs since 1985, BMX before that and after. I Just turned 59 last month. Still make day trips to Whistler with my boys (33 and 28 now) I plan on riding for a long time. Not retired yet, artist art teacher, still skate bowls, surf, ski, snowboard too. Living Life!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

59 and taking delivery of my 2nd mtb in a couple weeks time. Began in 2010 and relish every mile i can muster.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

new to this forum,just turned 50 in July,started biking seriously in 2008 with a road set-up,bought my first FS MTB in 2012,due to a fractured hip last year,i find the most enjoyment on my recently acquired FatBike.....i love riding,all i wanna do in my off time,beaches mostly...(the beach never closes due to wet NC winters) Hello to All!


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Turned 51 this year, so decided to pop my arctic winter cherry @ Rovaniemi 150 - here's nearly 39 hours of 'fun' condensed into 7 minutes:


----------



## Older but no wiser (Apr 19, 2016)

*Newbie*

Hi guys,just stumbled across this great forum with its own pinned section for us oldies.
Im 67 and until my hips packed in had been Mtbing since the days of fully rigid bikes 25 yrs ago.
Now After 5 yrs lay off and 2 hip replacements I'm back on the bikes and still loving it..my biggest fear is taking a fall and damaging the new hips,but my surgeon says my metal implants are stronger than the original bones hmmm..any ways,nowhere near my old fitness but improving all the time..the biggest problem is rebuilding 5yrs of wasted glutes and quads,but slowly but surely is the key..I'm riding 2x25 mile rides a week 50% of which is steep climbing.
my old riding buddies keep badgering me to go on Strava, I'm not fit enough yet,and would be embarrassed..but my time will come.
thanks for the great posts which have given me loads of encouragement
Paul. UK


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You don't _have_ to be a Stravahole if you are on Strava. I use it solely to keep track of mileage and climbing.


----------



## Older but no wiser (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok cheers for that..
But I'd hate seeing my old mates way ahead of me..I'm not pulling any trees up now,just doing it cos I've always loved it and just so glad to get out on the bike again,a day at one time I thought I'd never see again..
Can't overstate what a great feeling that is,and can't see why folks who are able bodied sit in a chair all day.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

davegreenmc said:


> Ride when ever I can all year round 59 yr of age but still putting the miles in. Warm up most mornings is taking my 3 yr old to preschool on foot.


Great! I thought I was the only one with a late start on fatherhood: I'm 53 with a 3yr old.

I rode hard and heavy during my 20's and 30's, then took my 40's off (_bad move_) and got back on the bike a couple years ago. My thought was that I wanted to live long enough to see my new daughter grow up. When I first resumed biking I wondered if I was going to live long enough to make it back to the house to see her go to bed at night! I'm getting there and it's funny to see the bike handling skills and instincts come back that I hadn't used in years.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Great! I thought I was the only one with a late start on fatherhood: I'm 53 with a 3yr old.
> 
> I rode hard and heavy during my 20's and 30's, then took my 40's off (_bad move_) and got back on the bike a couple years ago. My thought was that I wanted to live long enough to see my new daughter grow up. When I first resumed biking I wondered if I was going to live long enough to make it back to the house to see her go to bed at night! I'm getting there and it's funny to see the bike handling skills and instincts come back that I hadn't used in years.


There are a few of us older dads on here - I'm 64 and my son is 14 - people keep asking me if he's my grandson. :lol:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

*50 is the new 30...or something like that, right?*

I'm about 50.5 - I love riding...Mountain Biking is my passion, I commute to/from work Monday through Friday and I've been mixing it up on the road bike a bit the last few years too. Jeez...I just love riding bikes.

Road riding makes the Mountain Biking more fun because the hills don't suck so dang much and I can ride for a good long time. Mountain Biking just makes you a good bike handler. The commuting is great for the soul, good warm up for the day at work and cool down for the evening at home.

My "stable" is a mixed bag of fun sleds.

Buzz Lightyear Commuting Rat Rod








The Bombardero Vasco








The Bellezza Italiana








The Jambulance with 450 watts powering 6 speakers for pub crawls and such.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's great that folks are finding/refinding biking, better yet, tell folks you know that they should never stop riding! 

I started riding a bike at age four, rode BMX until my teens, switched to road, then went back and forth between mountain and road for years, finally hung up road ten years ago and have focused 100% on mountain. 

I turn fifty-one this summer, now I ride the biggest and baddest bike I have ever owned, I ride snow as well as dirt, and I'm starting to push into the gravity realm!

Getting old is the shite!

... and if you get bored with riding two wheels, there's always unicycling


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi folks, I hadn't been on MTBR for a while and I recently came across this thread. I'm 55 and it doesn't seem so long ago that this age seemed so far away. Over the years, I've always had some sort of bike.

Below are my two-wheeled partners over time. I enjoy wrenching and started building up framesets in the 90s. It's been a hoot!

~ 1966....Tiny Schwinn Fleet with coaster brake
~ 1968....Schwinn Sting-Ray with coaster brake
~ 1974....Schwinn Varsity (my first 10-speed road bike)
1975......Yamaha YZ 125 motocross bike
1977......Yamaha YZ 250 motocross bike
1982......Honda CR 250R motocross bike
1985......Miyata Ridge Runner (my first mountain bike and university commuter)
1994......Specialized Rock Hopper mountain bike
1994......Cannondale R600 road bike
1996......Specialized S-works M2 mountain bike
1996......Serotta Atlanta road bike (Steel is real! I still ride this bike on occasion)
2002......Trek 5500 road bike
2004......Specialized Stumpjumper FSR mountain bike
2008......Trek Madone 5.2 Pro road bike
2011......Giant XTC 29er hardtail mountain bike


----------



## rich_mountainbiker (Jun 16, 2016)

Glad to see a forum for those of us over 50. I turned 65 this past March. What does not matter anymore how I dress, what I ride and where. I tend to ride alone so I can go slow when I feel like it enjoying the view and fast when the urge hits me. I can for the most part pass the younger crowd in the hills, because my mountain bike lacks the fancy shocks that newer bikes have.


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks, Scott. Glad to meet you!


----------



## kreechan (Jul 30, 2009)

For years now I have skipped work on my birthday to celebrate with a long ride. This year was the semi-centennial ride, which took a little longer to finish - two weeks for the Colorado Trail, bikepacking. Feeling much below 50 now


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

I am 51.5 and i love to mountain bike! looking at purchasing my second FS bike and have decided that i going to drop some $ and get a nice carbon bike. sure are some sweet bikes out there in the 5k range, the trick is demo riding them and picking the best one! Looking at Santa Cruz, Pivot, and now Divinci. Going to stay with a 29er i think. Glad to see so many folks still riding at 50+. About a month ago i was riding the Pinhoti trails and we had a 1 mile gravel road climb to the next trail and i left some of those 30-somethings behind, sure put a smile on my face! lol


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll be 50 on Oct 18th. I ride a rigid, and love it. Going to Pisgah tomorrow - woo!

Cheers!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

gratefulron said:


> I am 51.5 and i love to mountain bike! looking at purchasing my second FS bike and have decided that i going to drop some $ and get a nice carbon bike. sure are some sweet bikes out there in the 5k range, the trick is demo riding them and picking the best one! Looking at Santa Cruz, Pivot, and now Divinci. Going to stay with a 29er i think. Glad to see so many folks still riding at 50+. About a month ago i was riding the Pinhoti trails and we had a 1 mile gravel road climb to the next trail and i left some of those 30-somethings behind, sure put a smile on my face! lol


Warranty. Warranty. Warranty.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Warranty. Warranty. Warranty.


you are right, warranty is important! i think all the brands i mentioned do have lifetime warranties. i did look at Ibis but their warranty is only 3 years. i have never had to use a warranty but i do believe it is telling with regards to standing behind the bike quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I have used the Giant warranty 3 times. Finally sold my ancient Giant AC and went with an Orbea Occam. Lifetime Warranty requirement had me down to only three brands sold locally.

I also only go with shops that offer lifetime tuneups.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammr (Oct 2, 2016)

Rode a lot from the early 90's thru 2004. 51 now and just getting back. Tuned up the old F600 and got out a few times with my 17 yo son recently. He's got a lot to learn to hang with the old man. Still feel young at heart but the body has a harder time keeping up these days. But they say the first 50 years of childhood are the toughest!


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow, nice to see some other old timers in here. I'm 60 and I've been biking for the last twenty years. I'm mostly down to mountain biking right now as I got burnt out dodging cars so the road bike is just collecting dust but I keep it around just in case I get brave again.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

51. Been riding all my life. For the last ten years I've ranged from 2000 - 4000 miles a year. I've done a few half iron distance triathlons, but now I prefer the trails. I race MTB a few times a year and finish in the front of the middle of the pack. Out on the trail I am sooooo over crashing, so I ride a little slower, but I can keep the wheels spinning. I do most of my riding in Arizona, and know my way around Sedona, Prescott and NE Phoenix metropolitan area pretty well. I enjoy riding my bike to work (20 mile round trip) a few times per month ... sometimes even a few times per week. Just a few hours ago I lit up with my lights and took a bandit lap around the local golf course on the paved but swoops cart paths..... had a blast. I have a bunch of bikes .... an eBike, a nice road bike, an awesome 1997 steel Bianchi Campione, a Trek Top Fuel, two Lefty trails bikes (Trigger and an FSi) .... wait a sec .... three Lefties .... also have an F-29'buddy bike. And a Scott Spark. And a Tarmac road bike. I plan to ride for as long as I live! If you find your way to Arizona and want to ride, LMK and I'm happy to show you around.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just turned 52 in October, but I've been riding bikes for most of my life. I started out racing BMX in the 70's, and broke my back racing again at 50. I have a lot of bikes including a Farley 5, Fuel Ex 7, GT BMX bike, SE Big Ripper, and old Gary Fisher hard tail and more. Ride on!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

"Old man" stats. 51 years young. 11 centuries this year. On target for 6,500 miles this year. Has made me a much stronger Mountain Biker. I can ride forever.

If you want to geek out on stats, connect your Strava to Veloviewer.


----------



## Noble13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Great forum! I hit 50 last August. 

New challenges still matter, but not stupid challenge or not at the rate when younger. Guess I'm finally starting to learn pacing.  Having fun and taking care of myself are much more important now, and Mt biking is a favorite means.


----------



## lynxpilot (Feb 26, 2017)

I turned 56 last November. I just bought my inexpensive mountain bike a few weeks ago and have only done a relatively short/easy ride (about 17 miles on a prepared and flat trail). I'm supposed to get back surgery next month that will knock me out for a few weeks, but I fully intend to hit it hard as soon as the doc lets me. Already planning some overnighters now. Good idea on the old farts' category, by the way.


----------



## 2rad4u2 (May 25, 2017)

Hey, late to the party but having fun! Started last year right after my 52nd birthday, on an old hardtail. Bought a 150mm-double-squish Enduro a few months back, and love it to death! I know most of the trails from SF Bay to Santa Cruz now and am getting stronger. I ride 2~3 times per week.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, late to the party but having fun! Started last year right after my 52nd birthday, on an old hardtail. Bought a 150mm-double-squish Enduro a few months back, and love it to death! I know most of the trails from SF Bay to Santa Cruz now and am getting stronger. I ride 2~3 times per week.


So awesome to hear. I'm 51 and down for 6 to 8 weeks with a shoulder repair. Go crank out some miles for me!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldTimer1950 (Apr 12, 2017)

Howdy folks! 66 here and just recently quit smoking and drinking in the bars. Hadn't really ridden much except for around the neighborhoods for a couple of decades but got a new full squish a couple of months ago and been riding 5/6 days a week for 2-3 hours a day. I live at 6500 ft. elev. so makes me huff and puff for sure on these mountain trails. I'm amazed I haven't had a heart attack yet. Ha, ha. I had forgotten how much fun this stuff was! 

Happy Trails!


----------



## 2rad4u2 (May 25, 2017)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> So awesome to hear. I'm 51 and down for 6 to 8 weeks with a shoulder repair. Go crank out some miles for me!


Good luck with that shoulder. I had 5 bad places (back, ankle, shoulder, etc) and combination of workout classes, weightlifting, and MTB the last year has improved them all (95% cured a couple). Happy rides when you're back.


----------



## 2rad4u2 (May 25, 2017)

Good for you, OldTimer. That's a lot of riding. Gotta up my game I guess! I quit drinking 15 months ago and smoking a year ago. Best decisions I ever made.


----------



## ReelMan (Jun 1, 2017)

New to the forum and new to biking. The last time that I was on a bike was before I got my drivers license at age 16 -- which will be 51 years ago next week. I will turn 67.

Great health, most of my hair, none of my original teeth, but I have been doing P90X for 5 years and in better shape now than when I was 35.

I am in the process of buying a Yeti SB5 to rip up the trails around my community. It just looks like fun! I'm sure that there will be some days that make me wish that I stuck to driving sports cars instead of bikes, but hey, I need a new hobby!


----------



## OldTimer1950 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey ReelMan, welcome to the forum! I think you will enjoy it, I sure do. If I may be so bold as to offer a few pointers...

- Take it easy at first and give yourself time to get accustomed to things before you start ripping up the trails (protective gear would be really good, especially if you live in a rocky, mountainous area)

- Go tubeless as soon as possible.

- Get a dropper post if you live in an up & down area.

- Stay well hydrated and take along an energy bar or something.

Happy Trails!


----------



## SteetDog (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 51 and riding for years and a passion of mine. Unfortunately, one that has been taken away recently. I cracked my frame. I don't mean for this to be a sob story but thought I could get some good advice from someone on this thread. I have a Jamis that cracked on the seat stem on the triangle. Jamis has been non-responsive after initially saying they would replace the frame. I have been going through my LBS and he relays me the info. Apparently the guy who said they would replace it has left Jamis and now they are non-responsive. This has been going on for 3 months! I tried emailing them and have also gotten no response. So 2 questions. Anyone else had issues with Jamis or know how to get hold of them? I am resigning myself to buying a new bike. Without getting anything out of my Jamis I can't spend more than $2000 and thats pushing it. I ride hard, Colorado, Utah stuff and worry a cheaper bike won't hold up. Any opinions out there? I've been looking at Bulls Wild Cup 3 and a Norco Fluid 7 as a couple of options. Thanks.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

What model Jamis is it? If it is very new at all, I would lean more on the LBS.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

OldTimer1950 said:


> Hey ReelMan, welcome to the forum! I think you will enjoy it, I sure do. If I may be so bold as to offer a few pointers...
> 
> - Take it easy at first and give yourself time to get accustomed to things before you start ripping up the trails (protective gear would be really good, especially if you live in a rocky, mountainous area)
> 
> ...


I'd add in a skills clinic. It will save you mistakes on the learning curve. Many bike clubs sponsor them... ask around.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

SteetDog said:


> Hey Everyone, 51 and riding for years and a passion of mine. Unfortunately, one that has been taken away recently. I cracked my frame. I don't mean for this to be a sob story but thought I could get some good advice from someone on this thread. I have a Jamis that cracked on the seat stem on the triangle. Jamis has been non-responsive after initially saying they would replace the frame. I have been going through my LBS and he relays me the info. Apparently the guy who said they would replace it has left Jamis and now they are non-responsive. This has been going on for 3 months! I tried emailing them and have also gotten no response. So 2 questions. Anyone else had issues with Jamis or know how to get hold of them? I am resigning myself to buying a new bike. Without getting anything out of my Jamis I can't spend more than $2000 and thats pushing it. I ride hard, Colorado, Utah stuff and worry a cheaper bike won't hold up. Any opinions out there? I've been looking at Bulls Wild Cup 3 and a Norco Fluid 7 as a couple of options. Thanks.


Jamis seems a bit tougher to get warranty work than some. I've never had problems with Giant and now Orbea. Broke 3 Giant frames and 1 Orbea. Zero issues with warranty. Be sure your new bike carries a solid lifetime warranty on the frame.

What part of the country are you in? I'll see if your local Jamis dealer has any ideas on how to help you.


----------



## SteetDog (Jun 11, 2017)

I live in Colorado, the Jamis is just under 5 years old but still under warranty.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Just turned 50 on 6-21.. wow how time flies..


----------



## 5-0 (Jul 28, 2017)

I just turned 50 on 8-9. My type of cardio for the last 35 years was running, but last year I began to have lower back problems. I was getting to the point of gaining weight and not having much energy. A couple of months ago I decided to try mountain biking. Holy crap was I addicted within a few rides. I started with a few trail rides then started some down hill single tracks in Prescott. It has since turned into an addication of sorts. I sold my hardtail, and last week I picked up a 2018 Trek Fuel EX 8 Eagle. I am enjoying riding so much it is all I seem to think about. I am hoping I can keep from getting injured to bad and keep riding the trails to keep in shape. I joined this forum to try and learn as much as I can.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> This idea maybe redundant? but how about a thread for "Starting @ 50+" Sort of a beginners corner for our age group? Just a thought. Thanks for listening/reading


I guess I can officially post here. 
Although biking a bit more starting in the early 1990's, I really got my start in the 'terrain category' after arriving / settling in Colorado, winter of '93 and just a few months following birthday 31.

I can still def qualify as a beginner. Not a lot of techy prowess, not a strong climber and any time I get off the bike from a ride, I usually feel like I'd went 10 miles farther. Always a good trick for taking a nap though. :blush:

Tonight marks my first work commute and although I've had the bicycle up here a few times, those rides were purely recreational and daylight hours. Been a bit skittish of night riding and having to mix it up some with traffic but thankfully, recent events (Parks n Rec/ Greenway projects) have me navigating without drama for almost the entire way, just under 5 miles. My push to commuting is the short miles and the want of getting stronger and riding more often. Lately, been very busy for weekday rides with buds and some of them are on to projects , vacation or other things. Maybe this commute thing will help me be more active in other solo rides which hasn't been my normal method. Tonight's ride in was 4.58 miles and 430 ft elevation change. 
It was clear and 58 degrees, felt ideal.  
I'll be 56 in NOV.


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

This thing still going? Just turned 50 this month. I hope I am not too late??? Been mtb riding about 3 years. Having fun. 2018 is my retirement year. Retirement Plans??? Ride trails... repeat...ride more trails... repeat...!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> I guess I can officially post here.
> Although biking a bit more starting in the early 1990's, I really got my start in the 'terrain category' after arriving / settling in Colorado, winter of '93 and just a few months following birthday 31.
> 
> I can still def qualify as a beginner. Not a lot of techy prowess, not a strong climber and any time I get off the bike from a ride, I usually feel like I'd went 10 miles farther. Always a good trick for taking a nap though. :blush:
> ...


Isn't your bday today? Happy Birthday bachman!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

pathfinder67 said:


> This thing still going? Just turned 50 this month. I hope I am not too late??? Been mtb riding about 3 years. Having fun. 2018 is my retirement year. Retirement Plans??? Ride trails... repeat...ride more trails... repeat...!!!


Oh yeah, we're still going. Welcome to the club. Yeah, most of us got here earlier than you but you're not too late.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm 62, and just started mountain biking Oct 2017. I've been on about 12 rides so far and put about 70 miles on the bike in about 5 weeks or so. First 2 rides were not that well taken, but since the 3rd ride, things have been getting way way better in handling the bike now. Going on a ride in about an hour.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

See if you can find a skills clinic. Most new adult riders find them very beneficial.


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Oh yeah, we're still going. Welcome to the club. Yeah, most of us got here earlier than you but you're not too late.


Awesome!!! I am riding about 4 days a week now in south Jersey. Cant get enough. Loving this thread. And jcd46, I started at 47. At that age I will never be a pro. Even people who are just getting started at 50 can relate to the issues and riding styles of most people here. GJmtnbike good for you man. We all start somewhere. And that's a good amount of miles for just starting at 62. It is addictive. Have fun. Happy to be a new member of the club.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

61 and I just saw this thread. They can make me grow old but they can't make me grow up.

Just go back from a three mile run. Last weekend I did a two day 9 hours of snowshoeing trip to Mt Lassen weekend before that was Mt Bike at Del Valle and prir to that I did a 5 hour kayak trip on Del Valle.

Never Quit Playing


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)

How many of these threads are there? 
• 50+ physiology - Better diet, longer recovery and a little tequila. 
• How do you keep going? Inertia. Been commuting for 35 years. 
• Post-ride, post-workout recovery tips. Hydration and sleep (the later is much harder than the former.
• What matters (and didn't used to) I don't Cat 6 everyone I see anymore. People seemed to quit needing me to explain why I ride about the same time I decided I wasn't going to do that anymore. Karma.
• Riding with other older riders...versus young whippersnappers. I ride mostly solo, but I like riding with anyone really. I like meeting new riders on the trail and road.
• Inspiration! (Old folks doing great things.) I see older riders with smiles on their faces and that's all I need for inspiration.
• Thoughts on getting old in mountain biking. Aging is mandatory, it happens slower if you're in motion. I'm slower and probably less technically adept but my pain tolerance is higher and my insurance is better. It's all in balance.
• Gearing for older riders (any different?) 2x10, used to ride 3x9. Liked that better.


----------



## tenorchopper (Mar 31, 2018)

Pretty nice!


----------



## bobdavisnpf (Apr 5, 2018)

61 and just sayin' hi. I woulda been a mountain biker in my teens if it was a thing back then that I knew of. Now I'm in the mtb forums mainly 'cos my bike frame take 26" wheels. Gearing I like as low as possible - 1x11 with a tiny 28T front and massive 42T rear - uphill at 60rpm on the crank, I'm just barely upright at 3mph.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll play. Turned 56 last January. Lost 30lb+ when I quit drinking 4 years ago. That, and the newer bikes rejuvenated my thirst for biking. No post-recovery tips but I do like to ingest protein powder with a frozen fruit shake. It doesn't really matter how fast I go up anymore but I still like to bomb the descents. Enough so that I've been doing occasional enduro races and am still in the top 5% or better on any strava DH segment in my neck of the woods. I mostly ride alone during the week and enjoy group rides on weekends. I ride with lots of younger riders because quite simply older riders even in my outdoor oriented town don't ride much anymore. As for gearing I run 1x11 on both my bikes. 30 or 32 oval and 10-42. 

I hate the thought of getting old but it beats the alternative.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Greetings to fellow codgers and codgesses! 

I've been 38 for 27 years now and been riding local trails for 2-3 years on $300 wannabe mtb's...now awaiting the call to pick up my new '18 Fuel EX+ and get started on some new skills.

Retirement will be here in 20 months so there will be lot's more pedaling in the very near future.

Oh, and I'm still an avid windsurfer as well! Plus, I suggest martinis for recovery...

Ciao


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

In about 10days I will be hitting the 50....
Am I posting too soon?

I normally post in the 'Clydesdales/Tall Riders', but lately I have been aggressively trying to change from the Clydes part and now I see this 50's thread.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> This idea maybe redundant? but how about a thread for "Starting @ 50+" Sort of a beginners corner for our age group? Just a thought. Thanks for listening/reading


Did your idea manifest? I am 60 and started 2 years ago.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

33red said:


> Did your idea manifest? I am 60 and started 2 years ago.


Negative! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I will bail you out of jail if needed.
Go for it start a thread about it we are many. Some are tired of car noises or risk. I have been pedaling 57 years and just tired of the city.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

33red said:


> I will bail you out of jail if needed.
> Go for it start a thread about it we are many. Some are tired of car noises or risk. I have been pedaling 57 years and just tired of the city.


Haha, well with the beginner's corner it maybe redundant, and I'm probably not the guy to start it up since my experience is also limited. I started mtb when I signed up to the forum, but had to take a hiatus due to life.

Last 2 1/2 yrs, I've been pedaling more consistently, I've learned a boatload with these guys, but still I'm a pretty raw rider.

Totally addicted, and hope to ride for the rest of whatever I have left. Started late, but sticking around.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence_S (Nov 15, 2018)

First post to say "thanks" for this forum.


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay... so when I tried to register for this forum it said the user name I wanted was taken.
Then it said the email address I was using was taken. Hmmm.
So I did the "Forgot username/password (and was thankful it told me my usename as part of the email it sent).

I guess I've aged since I registered.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Mark 42 said:


> Okay... so when I tried to register for this forum it said the user name I wanted was taken.
> Then it said the email address I was using was taken. Hmmm.
> So I did the "Forgot username/password (and was thankful it told me my usename as part of the email it sent).
> 
> I guess I've aged since I registered.


Ask your computer if it is time to eat???
And... what u like


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

33red said:


> Ask your computer if it is time to eat???
> And... what u like


I believe there's an app for that. :thumbsup:
I really kinda envy the 50+ riders who are also just started trail riding. I remember how great that felt, and it still feels good, but not like at first. 
Still, I intend to ride for as long as I can stand. Maybe longer.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

officially one month from being able to post in here 

just back on the bike after a medically mandated few years off. We shall see how long it takes to get the condition back.


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

Previously I played rugby for 17 years, so my hips and shoulders are jacked up... no more running or weights for me, and I always hated the gym anyway. I had to find something with less impact on the bod. 
My wife and I bought each other mountain bikes for a Christmas present in 2015. I was 49. I had a few friends that were seasoned mtbr's and rode with them all I could. I was hooked. I'm on my 5th bike now. My latest build is more enduro/DH oriented for the Spider Mountain bike park that recently opened up in Burnet, Texas. I can't keep up with the young guns, but I can hold my own.


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Good day from Victoria BC, I'm 56, retired navy and started riding again a few yrs ago.
I'll be most likely horizontal with in the next 10 yrs but I'm trying to increase my overall health with my spare time.  
I do work out daily - 
Mon/Wed /Fri - swim a 40 laps, walk the dog
Tues - joined a hiking club - walk 5k followed by a yoga class
Thur swim - instruction with trainer an hr 
Fri / Sun weights
that my weekly fitness with some small changes wrt son work schedule
I'm currently 285 and dropping, changed my diet as my wife is a X fitter. Very healthy eating.

Matters - Currently i don't have any concerns or things to worry about- financially stable, bills are paid and i have some left over so all good.
Riding - I used to ride to work and my last yr of work I was challenged to try for a fitness award where 3 k= 1 pt and you need 2000 point for the first seal. So a combination of riding and training enabled me to accomplish this in less then a yr, using (map my ride) & (fitness pal).
IOT accomplish this i uped the distance and communicated to work 30 km<->. I bought a Kona rove steel - rode over 6000k in less then a yr and replaced the following - rims, tires, 2 set of pads, 3 drive trains and most bearings. Now, i have the bike on a trainer which i ride for an 45- 60 min a day mostly after dinner.
I am currently interested in MTB riding but am having an issue with the floor model bikes as they are not built for me- weight etc. So over the next few months i will purchase parts and build one.
So far i have decided on 
Knolly fugitive LT frame w Rockshox, Saint brakes, GX SB+ drive train, wheels (rims BA, sapim spokes, 350 SB+ (36 ratchet), Cush core and DD tires. Front shocks are still unk- leaning towards DVO D2 Sb or MPR coil.
I have lots of trails from gravel path way (Galloping Goose Trail) to Bear Mountain Bike Park or https://www.trailforks.com/region/harbourview/.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

jrktms5 said:


> Good day from Victoria BC, I'm 56, retired navy and started riding again a few yrs ago.
> I'll be most likely horizontal with in the next 10 yrs but I'm trying to increase my overall health with my spare time.
> I do work out daily -
> Mon/Wed /Fri - swim a 40 laps, walk the dog
> ...


You might want to get some wheels with 36H and visit that forum
https://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

*waves*

Hey guys, glad this was created! Cleaning up my Hoss after a few years of hanging from the rafters, but glad I'll have the same aches and pains to share with this community! 

Oh, and 53 and still kickin'!


----------



## Loaferguy (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello all, I just joined and glad to be here. Started mountain biking way back when on a fully rigid bike. For the last twenty years I have only ridden sporadically on a hardtail and finally bought a full suspension bike last month. Even at 61 I am planning to have a lot of fun relearning some mtb skills! Nothing like a new toy to get ya psyched.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm turning 52 next week, and I've just caught the bug again after many years away. I'm about 50 pounds overweight and need to make some changes. Hitting the trails again is going to be awesome.

I was heavily into mountain biking starting in the late 80's. No suspension, pedals with clips and straps. I was pretty involved-racing, training, traveling. I even worked in a bike shop for a while.

Then about 20 years ago I pretty much lost interest and the bikes gathered dust. Then about three months ago the wife and I started riding around the neighborhood (me on my single speed cruiser bike) and then started doing 20 mile rides a couple of times a week.

One day we rode past our local mountain bike park (there was no such thing back in my day) and I really caught the urge to hit the trails.

One thing led to another and this week I bought a like new 2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27.5 +. I can't wait to hit the trails this weekend!

Here's a pic of me with my first Specialized (Stumpumper Team) with Off-road Flex Stem










Here's what I've been riding for the past 6 months:










Here's my new ride:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

60 years on this planet. (since December) Started mountain biking at 24. (36 years ago) Spent many years as a bike courier as well. (on and off from1988 to 2005) 
Haven't raced since 2000. Considering getting back into it, but after reading the ponderous, regulation-heavy UCI rules, it looks like they've ruined almost everything about the sport except for maybe short-track racing. 
Finally putting together my 1st 29er. Wondering now if it's the right choice for short track. Titanium hardtail, going to run a rigid fork for now. I hate having a fork that weighs as much or more than my frame. Guess I'm hopelessly old-school in that respect.
Health is reasonably good, but spent the past 8 or so years hardly riding at all. Doing jobs that required a lot of standing around. 
Now, thanks to major work shortages at my recent job, I'm back on the road for a living, delivering food this time. Hoping to get in shape for racing season. (if there actually is a racing season this year, with COVID 19 and all)


----------



## OTH Hoosier (Jun 13, 2019)

*Enjoying MTB and this thread*

Recently turned 52 and just saw this thread. Nice.

I've been biking again maybe 3 1/2 years, after biking as a kid and even a college student. Didn't bike for close to 20 years while I raised a family and worked. Now the kids are all college age and it's time for a new (old) hobby.

Other than breaking my neck within a few months of buying a bike again, (C2, lucky to be here!) I've loved rediscovering trail biking. I don't ride road due to distracted drivers and also needing more fun out of my exercise. I like to get as much air as I can, and I hate to turn down a feature, so I crash more than my share. I recently bought a full face helmet, armored jacket, and separate elbow and knee pads just to keep my body less colorful.

After an aging used gripshifter, I bought a $350 hardtail 27.5+ bike. After riding that six months I upgraded to a 2018 Fuel EX 5 29er. I just trashed the front wheel coming off a 5' log drop and into a tree,










so I upgraded to a pair of 27.5+ wheels for more fun and maybe control.










Don't worry. Eventually I moved the cassette onto the new rear wheel  Can't wait to go test out the new wheels once the rain clears. Already liking the new lower center of gravity. We'll see about pedal strikes.

It's great how much more developed the sport is now than it was in the 90's. There are so many more trails and much better ones too. It's been really good for my fitness though I'm just down maybe just 15 lbs. since I still love to eat. Thankfully we can still ride most trails in my area.

I ride with anyone who'll ride off road. I have a couple buds my age I ride with but several are younger and a couple are sendier. I'm usually the slowest. I'm getting faster but for me it's about fitness and learning the skills to be able to ride almost anything to increase the fun factor. I do appreciate the full suspension, except when climbing. I have lockouts, but not remotes. I love all the youtube channels about biking and maintaining your bike which I'm also enjoying learning how to do.

Rode Santos and Alafia and Balm Boyette Scrub park this March and loved it all. Been on a few other riding trips, all of them in or closer to Indiana. Love making new friends riding and also love riding alone and just being out in nature for some me time with the bike.

I ride flats and hate shin pinning, but want a wider more stable pedal so am considering the Chromag Daggas. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment and don't know my age. Maybe my new 5/10's and those together will keep me (more) rubber side up (Edit: make that down). I busted my clipless shoes at Santos. I'm inspired by the poster above who rides DH and is in the Strava top 5% on those trails in his area. Maybe someday I'll get to that level. It would help if we had some DH around here! I ride 2-3 times/week or more if I have the time & weather to allow it.

I think you should just send it.


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

OTH Hoosier said:


> Recently turned 52 and just saw this thread. Nice.
> 
> I've been biking again maybe 3 1/2 years, after biking as a kid and even a college student. Didn't bike for close to 20 years while I raised a family and worked. Now the kids are all college age and it's time for a new (old) hobby.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!! You like the 27.5+?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

@ OTH Hoosier if you have too many pedal strikes get 165mm arms they are great. I too love 27.5+ for the grip and fun


----------



## Gargulox (Sep 22, 2020)

*New to MTB, finally..*

A young one here - I'm only 51. My first serious bike as a kid was the Raleigh Grifter, a MTB precursor. I got the mountain bike bug a few months ago when a bike park opened up nearby and I found my son a used 20" Specialized. I bought a beautiful, new looking, Trek 7000 for my wife that I completely hogged (despite the frame being too small for me). This weekend I picked up a (better fitting) 2002 Specialized S-Works M5 hardtail for only $200, I can't believe everyone has given up on 26" - this bike weighs 25.5lbs and (with a little work) rides like new, such a blast!


----------



## OTH Hoosier (Jun 13, 2019)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Good stuff!! You like the 27.5+?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh my heavens yes. I am not sure if I will ever go back to 29s. I was going to learn to rebuild my front wheel to have the 29er option but after riding these 27.5's just not even interested. Things I like about them almost all boil down to less rotational inertia since the mass of the rims and tires are closer to the center of rotation. This results in less gyroscopic effect which means more responsive handling so quicker and easier turns and avoiding obstacles, and easier to accelerate after coming out of a curve or more technical section. I run plus size tires (2.8 front 2.6 rear) so they still have good rollover for obstacles. With less gyroscopic effect and better handling this also makes for more control in the air. Also being slightly smaller wheels, that just puts my center of gravity that much lower for a more stable and 'in control' feel. Since my BB is slightly lower, I am a little more subject to pedal strikes, esp. since I prefer to run my bike in the low setting. Also when hanging off the back of the bike, I have more clearance before I contact the wheel with my backside.

If you haven't tried them, you definitely should. If you're 6'6" maybe not so much but I'm 5'10" and run a M/L 18.5" frame and definitely prefer them to the 29's.


----------



## OTH Hoosier (Jun 13, 2019)

33red said:


> @ OTH Hoosier if you have too many pedal strikes get 165mm arms they are great. I too love 27.5+ for the grip and fun


Thanks. With a 30" inseam, I am definitely considering shorter cranks for multiple reasons and pedal strikes are one. I wish my bike came with 170s instead of 175s.

I asked my LBS about shorter cranks and in particular 165's and the mechanic highly recommended against going that short. Not sure why. He wasn't able to find any cranks that were compatible. I think that's what he said. Maybe he just held off b/c I just had to replace both chainrings and shift cables.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Still rocking 26ers myself. Call me a retro-grouch but I really don't want to ride a bike that rides like a chopper and has handlebars 3-feet wide. 

Found myself job-hunting in February (at 60-years-old) due to unforeseen layoffs at my previous job. Wound up riding a bike for a living again. I did the courier thing, back in the late 1980s/early 1990s and again in the late 90s/early 2000s. Missed the job and the lifestyle but technology and society changed, as they always do. 

In recent years I'd keep running into one of my old courier friends who kept telling me how he was making great money with Uber Eats. Finding myself suddenly unemployed, I decided to look into it as a possible stopgap. 

Started doing food delivery in late February, just as the COVID 19 crisis was about to hit. (talk about lucky timing) I was using an old, heavy Trek MTB that I'd picked up from a pawnshop a few years earlier for commuting. It had oversized cromo tubing, along with a stupidly heavy suspension fork. I replaced the fork with a still pretty heavy dirt-jump fork. This became my work bike. Late winter, early spring. Little bit of snow, lots of wind, and lots of hills. (the Uber app loves to torture you until you know how to manipulate it) 

Well, I started to love this new twist on my old job. Got me thinking about returning to MTB racing. I'd bought a Lynskey 29er frame on a great promotional price, but once I looked at the price of finding boost-compatible wheels, bottom bracket, (there are now 5 different BB standards!) cranks, drivetrain, etc. Well I just said the hell with this. Sold the Lynskey on Kijiji.

One day I went into a local shop that my sweetheart recommended. It was run by this dude from Eastern Europe who drinks in the shop and lets people smoke in the store and all kinds of other jaw-dropping social faux-pas. Ignoring his mixed reputation in online reviews, (he actually seems pretty decent and honest) I had a look around his shop. He had a bunch of titanium MTB frames hanging from the ceiling. 26ers with cable-routing on the drive-side (hence pre-V-Brake era, so most likely not Chinese) I asked him about them. He said "500 bucks!" ($500 Canadian) I asked what brand they were, where they were from. "I don't know where they came from but, Titanium! Is bike for life!" 

I ended up getting two of them. One for work and one for play. Replaced the Trek with a ti frame and a rigid Tsunami cromo fork. Rides like my '89 Merlin did but with a few major improvements. Skinny tubing, (like the Merlin) 1+1/8" head tube, threaded BB, canti-posts, no chainstay bridge so great for mud-clearance, and a 12+1/2" high BB. (1/2" higher than the old Merlin. Old school Eastern trail geometry) 

Gonna build up the 2nd frame for trail riding next year. Getting back in shape while making good coin and preparing for some sweet trail riding next spring. (will post bike pics in another thread. Still trying to determine the origin of these frames)


----------



## glocker43 (Sep 26, 2020)

*old guy*

I'll be 64 in October.always loved riding and have some neck problems.bought a fat tire 3 wheeler just to get back in shape.hopefully eventually I can get back to 2 wheels.


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

advice or experience on doing a 50 mile race for a 73 yo.....just finished 35mile race (3000’ climb, @5500’ altitude in 4 hours) and would appreciate any comments or suggestions on training, course selection, bike add-ons,etc. 
thank you!!!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

trysixty said:


> ...73 yo.....just finished 35mile race (3000' climb, @5500' altitude in 4 hours) and would appreciate any comments or suggestions...


Sounds like you should be the one dishing out advice and suggestions....


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

*Skills Tips*

Thought you may be interested in this post by Gene Hamilton of BetterRide. It's a "Hierarchy of Skills" you should be practising". He 54 himself and gets the challenges of 50+ riders. Hope it's helpful!
https://betterride.net/blog/2019/here-are-the-mtb-skills-you-should-be-practicing/


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Biggest challenge for me is the eyes. They just don't pick things up, especially high contrast like filtered light through trees.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

rockman said:


> Biggest challenge for me is the eyes. They just don't pick things up, especially high contrast like filtered light through trees.


If you're not wearing a prescription for riding then try Oakleys with a blue-blocking tint. The darker one is called 'rust' if I remember, and the lighter one that I like is 'persimmon' or something like that. The blue-blocking tint makes it easier to see into shadows and your eyes adjust to changes in light level much faster with it.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Paddyosonic said:


> If you're not wearing a prescription for riding then try Oakleys with a blue-blocking tint. The darker one is called 'rust' if I remember, and the lighter one that I like is 'persimmon' or something like that. The blue-blocking tint makes it easier to see into shadows and your eyes adjust to changes in light level much faster with it.


Good to know. I just picked up a pair of Smith glasses with a chromapop green mirror lens. Need to try rose but it's an improvement. My eyes are sensitive to bright light so it's hard to find one that does it all. I've taken to goggles with a clear lens for the occasional enduro race although covid took care of that this year.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Another old retired guy here. 62 and been riding official mountain bikes for 29 years. As a kid in the socal high desert, I used to chase jackrabbits on my western auto paper boy bike! Too bad I didn't think to slap some gears on that bike! I could have beaten Gary Fisher by over a decade! I have an Intense Tracer 275 2015, and a 2019 Trek Farley fat bike for the snow and wet sand here in Boise.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Excellent idea. Sixteen years past 50 here (that's 66). Still getting out on a bike around 100 days a year.


As I try to understand the new layout, I came across this old post of mine. Instead of 66, I'm now 71. Instead of 100 days a year on a bike, I'm up to 119 as 2020 comes to an end. I suppose my biking season is over because I'm sitting here waiting for a predicted 18" snowstorm to begin so I can ski a powder day tomorrow.

Life goes on unless it doesn't.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

So I'm 57 for a few more months and what's worse is I've essentially been off the bikes for 10+ years. I'm also a Clydesdale of significant proportion. I'm back on the bike with the help of a little DC current. OK, I'm cheating however, there's just no way I could get out and enjoy riding my old trails anytime soon without the e-assist. My bike has 3 modes, eco pretty much just seems to overcome the 50ish pounds of the bike, Normal is a nice little help and High helps me get up the big hills. In time I hope to not need High. I'd feel really different about riding an e-bike if I was still in my 30s or 40s and still at my prior 240# fit weight. The thin 30 something guys that blow past on e-bikes are wimps...pussies even. They are not on this forum to read this anyway


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Mattman said:


> So I'm 57 for a few more months and what's worse is I've essentially been off the bikes for 10+ years. I'm also a Clydesdale of significant proportion. I'm back on the bike with the help of a little DC current. OK, I'm cheating however, there's just no way I could get out and enjoy riding my old trails anytime soon without the e-assist. My bike has 3 modes, eco pretty much just seems to overcome the 50ish pounds of the bike, Normal is a nice little help and High helps me get up the big hills. In time I hope to not need High. I'd feel really different about riding an e-bike if I was still in my 30s or 40s and still at my prior 240# fit weight. The thin 30 something guys that blow past on e-bikes are wimps...pussies even. They are not on this forum to read this anyway


Tremendous


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Has anyone here gone E MTB? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Get both! Ride ebike one day and ride unassisted bike the next day. Gives your legs a rest.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?


I've had a Kenevo for three years now and it is a great addition to my normal bike. I use it a few times a month when I either want to do a really big ride or when I am tired but want to get out in nature.

Two fun uses are 1. There is a loop I love to do that has a nasty climb but really fun descent, it's a struggle to do twice on my normal bike so I do the first lap on the ebike (also allowing me to scout the trail for fallen trees) as a warm-up (still a great deal of exercise) and then do the second lap on my bike.

2. My bike was out of commission and I really wanted a hard workout so I started my ebike ride in the least power setting and rode until I started to fatigue a bit, then I switch the power two the middle setting and rode until I was exhausted (while knowing that I had turbo mode to get me home so I wasn't worried about where I ran low on energy) at that point I switched to Turbo mode and had a super fun ride home. I think that was the hardest workout I did all year because I wasn't worried about having a long, painful ride home if I bonked!


----------



## iyoon (Dec 28, 2020)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did!
I've been riding MTB for some 20+ years for exercise. At my 70th birthday last May I switched to an eMTB (Specialized Turbo Levo Comp) and couldn't be happier. I ride 100% of times with the lowest level of default assistance (Eco mode as Specialized calls it). With this level of assistance I am still getting plenty of workout and am able to ride the same range of trails in about the same length of time as my younger self. eMTB has opened up a new world of mountain biking for me.


----------



## mik13 (Jul 31, 2008)

hello all, turning 50 in june. started riding my bike in the woods in MA in the 70's. 1st mtn bike purchased in '96, 1st mtn bike race at the ripe old age of 38, been riding road, gravel and trails in central VA and surrounding areas, ever since. im old school- steel redline 29er hardtail and steel soma fog cutter, have a couple sets of wheels for each, some 32's for the road on the soma and some 650b 48's for the dirt. been mainly a reader on mtbr for years, saw this thread and it clicked- im a 50+ rider, almost. I feel my numerical age after mtn bike races, go figure, and it takes days to not feel it anymore. love riding offroad and the gravel explosion has been so fun to take part in. dont miss any of the full sus bikes i dont own anymore but i sure do miss some older hardtails and rigids. Happy New Year!


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I transitioned to eMTB in August of 2020, Trek Rail 9.8 XT. My 2019 SC Bronson has not been ridden since then and is up for sale. Riding eMTB 2 days a week and MX 1 day a week. I have been riding MTB consistently since 1985 and have never enjoyed riding more than I do now.


----------



## Roadcrewsteve (Jan 25, 2021)

eMTB sounds great! Bet you’ll enjoy that for years. Good luck! Can it handle some rough or median terrain? One of those questions no one can answer until you try it.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Excellent idea. Sixteen years past 50 here (that's 66). Still getting out on a bike around 100 days a year.


1/26/21: Hmmm, make that 21 years past 50 and 120 days on a bike last year.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Roadcrewsteve said:


> eMTB sounds great! Bet you'll enjoy that for years. Good luck! Can it handle some rough or median terrain? One of those questions no one can answer until you try it.


Yeah, it can.
I have a haibike with 180 mm travel front and rear and it's fantastic for technical rocky steep descents.

It also improved my uphill technical riding, probably because i have the power available when i have to push over a steep rock.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tepi-46 (Jan 30, 2021)

[QUOTE = "TheNatureBoy, viesti: 15170323, jäsen: 826959"]
Onko kukaan täällä mennyt E MTB: hen?

Lähetetty iPhonestani Tapatalk Prolla
[/LAINATA]
Tervehdys! 2019 ostin Cube E- MTB 140 hybrid täysjouston . Kaksi vuotta 7500 km josta polku ajoa 6500km. Ajan vain kesäaikaan. Hieno harrastus ,ikä 74 vuotta.


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm here i geuss, been riding bikes my whole life except for a 10 yr adult hiatus - starting back up now, need some pointers how to limber up your legs for riding season. thanks


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Im part of the club as well... 53 so far. been riding mtb's for at least 30 of them. had a road bike for a couple decades too. parted them both out over time and then decided to quit working and bought a Specialized Epic HT 29er. I have always done all my own shop work...this bake came disassembled...took me a long time to sort out all the new tech but seems quite cool so far.


----------



## furman90 (Mar 12, 2021)

Turned 56 in February and I started mountain biking in 92 and continued to ride until 2004. 6 years ago I returned to the mountain bike scene, on a single-speed no less. Having friends of various ages to ride with really helped me stay motivated. I continue to ride a couple of days each week. I recently purchased a gravel bike so that allows me to ride more during the week than I used to. I survived my worst mountain bike crash in 2016 that put me in the hospital. Thankfully it was not a serious injury and I was back on my bike 8 weeks later. I will continue to ride and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Well 57, have a bit more time and less family commitments the kids moved out and have a great life. So now I have more time and money to do bucket list races mostly silly ones, training camps and other shenanigans. Need to build the shape and drop some more pounds off, been riding mtb for 20 years or so. Bikes in general since I was a kid. I'm in shape but need more, can't have enough for crazy races.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going to be riding until I'm dead.


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

Amen to that!


----------



## Bjay51d (Apr 13, 2021)

I’ll be turning 51 this year...My BP is kinda the reason I’ve gotten back in the saddle. I won’t be doing any jumps or anything just some lite trails


----------



## whatizitman (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi. New to the forum. Joined because I turn 50 this year, and I'm old school with the internet forums. I don't jump, and I don't film myself riding. Otherwise I'd hang out on reddit or whatever.

Started mountain biking way back in the early 80s as a youngster, got back into it in the early 90s, and then recently got back into it again during covid lockdown to keep from going nuts. I'm old school cross country and trail, etc... We used to call it... mountain biking. I bought a 27.5 hardtail last year from bikesdirect. I don't need anything fancy, and it's done it's job so far. I love mountain biking for the same reasons I love skiing, which I've also done since I was a youngster. I'm no daredevil. I just love the focus and challenge of getting up and down and around obstacles. 

I've never really liked road biking. Just don't have the attention span, and I'm not a long distance sport type. But as I get older I think at some point I'm gonna have to start appreciating the long and smooth to minimize injury. Not ready yet, though. So I joined mtbr so I can be around a bunch of other old farts who feel similarly.


----------



## jonyrad (Jul 14, 2019)

rockman said:


> Biggest challenge for me is the eyes. They just don't pick things up, especially high contrast like filtered light through trees.





TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





TheNatureBoy said:


> Has anyone here gone E MTB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


E-bikes work great. Have 30 days on my 2021 Intence Tazer Pro and the only gripe is the BT E-8010 battery sucks , got 23.5 miles out of it monday with no boost. LETS start a club...


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

Just got a 2019 Scott e-ride. Love it but am still riding my 2017 trek fuel


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure if nutrition is much discussed in this thread (TL-DR). However, in my 7th decade, and recently retired, this has been a game changer for my general well being:




After a desk job, I'm very active every day now (bike, tennis, weights, gardening etc). But rather than stronger and fitter, I was gradually starting to feel crap - aches and pains, thought I was suffering an inflammatory disease. But counting - after watching this - I realised I was lucky to be getting 50g protein a day. I've since upped it to 100g/d (targeting 10 g per hour through the day - a lot more nuts, also powders), solid recovery drinks (see videos 2-4 in the series), plus proper hydration and salt balance. Fantastic result - no more aches and pains. I'm sold on nutrition as a key factor for older athletes.


----------



## wmalan (Dec 8, 2005)

Sixty two here. In my "younger" days (bought my first Ritchey in the 80's), I used to track my miles covered in an hour. Now I just count the amount of time in the saddle. I enjoy being outdoors so I make sure to pay attention to the scenery around me. I take more frequent stops to soak it all in. My full suspension bike is for rider comfort over technical terrain rather than big air. Life is a marathon, not a sprint for me.


----------



## rndlmn4 (Oct 16, 2020)

Very similar to wmalan... I'm 64 YO and am getting back into MTB after 25 years away from it. I have two artificial hip joints (the most recent in December 2020) and one artificial shoulder joint. I have put on too many pounds during the rehabbing process, and am now about 30 pounds over what I was, when last riding regularly. But it hasn't all been couch time. I've been riding dirt bikes, off road, the last 15 years and recently sold my KTM 300. 

Several of my friends are getting into MTB and their enthusiasm is contagious. I dusted of my early-90s Rock Hopper FS and have been out a few times to make sure I still enjoy pedaling through the woods. I do. I'm researching full suspension bikes - not many available to actually look at or ride - in the sub-$3,000 range. I'm a data-geek and have been tracking my rides with a gps phone app. I want to get an app that's more specific to biking, and I'm interested in hearing what you all recommend.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, as an original Olde Phart, I approve. Maye we all go riding off into that beautiful sunset on a pair of worn out tires and a squeaky chain.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 58 years young, I just started riding again this year because I could not figure out how I could ride again because of my BPH (Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia). Until I found a way to set up my bikes riding position properly. I went to a size smaller frame and used a Selle saddle fit for me. I also learned that the height of my handlebar also effects the way I seat on the saddle.... Now I am pain free riding and bought me a new bike. I ride 2x a week an average of 20 miles depending on how my body feels...last Fathers day was the first time I rode with a group and I may say I kept up with everybody's pace I was always in the middle of the group.

I have to say the lighter the bike the better for us 50+ riders, I love the simplicity of the 1x12 and platform pedals no more cleats for me.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm taking my Pivot Switchblade to my grave. Dont care...


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I just started riding an actual mountain bike recently. I’m 64 about to turn 65. I’ve always enjoyed being in the woods it’s my happy place. At my age and skill level I enjoy easy to moderate trails. Currently I’m living near Murphy N.C. In the western end. it been a challenge but rewarding new hobby for me. It is great to see other mature people enjoy the sport of mountain biking.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

1Scorpion said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just started riding an actual mountain bike recently. I'm 64 about to turn 65. I've always enjoyed being in the woods it's my happy place. At my age and skill level I enjoy easy to moderate trails. Currently I'm living near Murphy N.C. In the western end. it been a challenge but rewarding new hobby for me. It is great to see other mature people enjoy the sport of mountain biking.


I am 63, i started at 57 and with some luck i will still in my 80s.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Excellent idea. Sixteen years past 50 here (that's 66). Still getting out on a bike around 100 days a year.


Just to update this. 72 now and will ride at least 121 (1 more then last year) days this season plus 70 or so days skiing.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Just found about this sub-forum! Fantastic. Been riding bikes all my life (58 this year) and just picked up a full squish MTB. Looking forward to reading what everyone has to say here. Biking (and hiking) keeps you young. (And stay away from sugar, salt, and fast food).  Thanks for everyone's commitment to this great way of life.


----------



## the_royal_we (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi there. Kind of introduced myself in the Santa Cruz forum. 51 years young. Rode a Fisher hardtail for about two years back in my late 30's/early 40's. Was never great, but rode often enough to not hold others back. Even raced once (let's not talk about where I finished). Gave it up for various reasons and now have a Tallboy and am really enjoying being back into it. My first full suspension bike, and probably a bit of overkill for me, but I like it. I am definitely at 'new' stage again. Lots has changed, and I have much to learn and re-learn. Too late in the season to get lessons, but I'll definitely take some next spring. Appreciate this forum, and very happy to have MTB back in my life.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> As I try to understand the new layout, I came across this old post of mine. Instead of 66, I'm now 71. Instead of 100 days a year on a bike, I'm up to 119 as 2020 comes to an end. I suppose my biking season is over because I'm sitting here waiting for a predicted 18" snowstorm to begin so I can ski a powder day tomorrow.
> 
> Life goes on unless it doesn't.


 Keeping this going, I'm 72 these and as of today, have 134 days of riding since March 31. 2021.
PS: As I remember, we got the snow and I got one more day of riding for 120 last season.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

the_royal_we said:


> Hi there. Kind of introduced myself in the Santa Cruz forum. 51 years young. Rode a Fisher hardtail for about two years back in my late 30's/early 40's. Was never great, but rode often enough to not hold others back. Even raced once (let's not talk about where I finished). Gave it up for various reasons and now have a Tallboy and am really enjoying being back into it. My first full suspension bike, and probably a bit of overkill for me, but I like it. I am definitely at 'new' stage again. Lots has changed, and I have much to learn and re-learn. Too late in the season to get lessons, but I'll definitely take some next spring. Appreciate this forum, and very happy to have MTB back in my life.


What about your bike do you feel is overkill?


----------



## the_royal_we (Apr 10, 2021)

RETROROCKS said:


> What about your bike do you feel is overkill?


Hi there. It is the base Carbon R. I feel I did not need carbon and would have preferred to keep cost lower. That said, I do love the bike.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

the_royal_we said:


> Hi there. It is the base Carbon R. I feel I did not need carbon and would have preferred to keep cost lower. That said, I do love the bike.


I'm riding the Giant Trance X 29 in aluminum. Ironically, the overkill is the weight. ~33lbs. We are in a sport where you pay more to get less: Carbon frame and wheels goes a long way to get under 30lbs, which really helps as we get older. I'll probably eventually sell it and get a carbon bike, but I'll wait until I'm too old to pedal it up hills, so I have at least a decade. (By then, carbon E-MTBs will be cheaper).


----------



## the_royal_we (Apr 10, 2021)

BRnPA said:


> I'm riding the Giant Trance X 29 in aluminum. Ironically, the overkill is the weight. ~33lbs. We are in a sport where you pay more to get less: Carbon frame and wheels goes a long way to get under 30lbs, which really helps as we get older. I'll probably eventually sell it and get a carbon bike, but I'll wait until I'm too old to pedal it up hills, so I have at least a decade. (By then, carbon E-MTBs will be cheaper).


Right. That’s what I meant overall. The trails I ride here are pretty easy so far as my skills are right back at novice. According to Santa Cruz the difference between Aluminum and the Carbon model I went with in terms of weight is 3lbs. Perhaps for an experienced rider that 3lbs is a big deal. Again, I am not unhappy with the bike. Just meant it seemed like maybe I bought an “experienced rider’s” (at least intermediate) bike instead of the older novice that I happen to be. Supply shortages didn’t give me much choice though, especially at my height. 
On the other hand, I will definitely never outgrow it, and I still smile when I see it Cheers.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

My guess is that you'll be an intermediate rider sooner than you think.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey old-timers! This forum began a few weeks ago with a suggestion (by me) to create a forum for people at and beyond the half-century mark.
> 
> In a classic example of "Be careful what you ask for..." the MTBR Powers said "Good idea-will you be the mod?" :eekster: But hey, it was my idea, so I figured it's the least I can do.
> 
> ...


Brand new to the site, is there a place we introduce ourselves?


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

BRnPA said:


> I'm riding the Giant Trance X 29 in aluminum. Ironically, the overkill is the weight. ~33lbs. We are in a sport where you pay more to get less: Carbon frame and wheels goes a long way to get under 30lbs, which really helps as we get older. I'll probably eventually sell it and get a carbon bike, but I'll wait until I'm too old to pedal it up hills, so I have at least a decade. (By then, carbon E-MTBs will be cheaper).


 I hear you at my age I feel the weight of the bike....


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

thegolffather said:


> I hear you at my age I feel the weight of the bike....


So, your sayin I shouldn't buy the Ragley Blue Pig??


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

93M500 said:


> So, your sayin I shouldn't buy the Ragley Blue Pig??


You can buy whatever you want I am expressing my personal experience at almost 59 years young.  keeping in mind that your body is the power source of the bicycle..


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

About weight. I just turned 64.I am a tiny guy with lots of endurance and flexibility.
My power has been low my whole life. My solution a 21 pounds 120mm carbon HT 29.
Just a great fun thing. My other is a FS assisted 130/120 29 (no throttle).
That Yamaha/Giant is real dependable.
They keep me smiling year round.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

33red said:


> About weight. I just turned 64.I am a tiny guy with lots of endurance and flexibility.
> My power has been low my whole life. My solution a 21 pounds 120mm carbon HT 29.
> Just a great fun thing. My other is a FS assisted 130/120 29 (no throttle).
> That Yamaha/Giant is real dependable.
> They keep me smiling year round.


My current hardtail is 28 lbs, aluminum frame bike. Will 4 lbs be that much of a difference?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

93M500 said:


> My current hardtail is 28 lbs, aluminum frame bike. Will 4 lbs be that much of a difference?


Idealy try one for an hour or 2. At 140 pounds for me it is a lot. Maybe for some riders the feel is
only a small difference. To go to 21 pounds all the components are top of the line.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

93M500 said:


> My current hardtail is 28 lbs, aluminum frame bike. Will 4 lbs be that much of a difference?


Probobly not.. unless its rotational weight like wheels or tires!


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am turning 50 this year and I just log in after a short hiatus. Solid my full suspension last year and looking to pick up a hardtail for some quick rides once or twice a week. Having some issues trying to find a bike and narrow down the style of bike. Stuck between xc and an AM plus bike.


----------



## 926458 (Dec 19, 2021)

I just joined mtbr, any old riders around Eugene. I'm 84, I ride the 4 local areas close in to town. I can ride anytime the weather allows, would like to find a ride partner. 
Bob


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome. I hope I'm still looking for riding partners at 84.


----------



## 926458 (Dec 19, 2021)

Me and Willi got out on the mountain this morning in the cold fog, rode 6.3 miles. Never a bad ride. 
Pic; Willi and I getting ready to drop down into the abyss on the trail of no return.


----------



## graihwing (Jan 2, 2022)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey old-timers! This forum began a few weeks ago with a suggestion (by me) to create a forum for people at and beyond the half-century mark.
> 
> In a classic example of "Be careful what you ask for..." the MTBR Powers said "Good idea-will you be the mod?" :eekster: But hey, it was my idea, so I figured it's the least I can do.
> 
> ...


Thank you for creating this forum! 
I am a 60-something rider with a 1989 Ritchey Outback purchased brand new at the now nonexistent Wheelsmith shop in Palo Alto, CA. After extended difficulty tracking down a replacement 26" rear wheel (the rim was about to collapse from years of brake-pad contact), I have restored the old bike to her former state and in December went on an inaugural ride at Angel Island State Park, San Francisco Bay. In the intervening years when I couldn't find a replacement wheel I've navigated the byways with a 2016 Spot Ajax with disc brakes and a carbon-belt drive. While I've enjoyed the 21st Century advances in engineering and tech, I truly felt myself restored in tandem with the restoration of my old mountain bike and that inaugural ride after her refitting/recommissioning. 
I remember when I rode out of the Wheelsmith showroom that summer 33 years ago I promised myself to grow old with this (then) new machine. I can't believe that I'm still here, the bike is still here, and we are both engaged with the world as something other than museum pieces. Wishing good health and Godspeed to my fellow riders!
William Warrior


































SWriverstone said:


> Hey old-timers! This forum began a few weeks ago with a suggestion (by me) to create a forum for people at and beyond the half-century mark.
> 
> In a classic example of "Be careful what you ask for..." the MTBR Powers said "Good idea-will you be the mod?" :eekster: But hey, it was my idea, so I figured it's the least I can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> As I try to understand the new layout, I came across this old post of mine. Instead of 66, I'm now 71. Instead of 100 days a year on a bike, I'm up to 119 as 2020 comes to an end. I suppose my biking season is over because I'm sitting here waiting for a predicted 18" snowstorm to begin so I can ski a powder day tomorrow.
> 
> Life goes on unless it doesn't.


It is now 2022. I'm 72. I rode 166 days in 2021. I think getting old is rather delightful. Oh, and I'm still skiing most every day...


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

billyd203 said:


> I am turning 50 this year and I just log in after a short hiatus. Solid my full suspension last year and looking to pick up a hardtail for some quick rides once or twice a week. Having some issues trying to find a bike and narrow down the style of bike. Stuck between xc and an AM plus bike.


Did you ever find a new HT?


----------



## gioworld67 (12 mo ago)

davegreenmc said:


> *Hi I qualify as a old timer in body but not mind*
> 
> Ride when ever I can all year round 59 yr of age but still putting the miles in. Warm up most mornings is taking my 3 yr old to preschool on foot.


I hear ya. I'm 54 and have a 4 year old. Older dads do it best, right. Right now it's pretty efn cold out for riding so the rollers have to do. My son likes to pick the ride video and also starts and stops the video. Remember, it's not the years, it's the mileage.


----------



## Edlik Zakah (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m 76 and up to last summer I was riding 1500 miles or more a year mountain biking from 68 until I was 72. Then I lost leg power, built bikes with lower gears and started an intense work out training schedule with a lot of hills, I mean hills. My performance didn’t improve and my doctor told me it’s mainly due to my heart rate that had slowed from age. At 74 I started riding distance (75 to 110 miles) on gravel and road and was doing 2500 miles a year, even riding daily in the snow frequently up to 20 miles at a crack. last summer I could not ride the technical stuff anymore so I just rode intermediate trails. This is not fun so I started on gravel. When I was 73 I rode the Marji Gesic ultra endurance race. I did the short version, which is the hardest half. It was supposed to be 50 miles but was 63 with 7000 feet of climb and took me 17 hours. I did it because I knew if I waited another year it would be beyond reach. Last summer I did road bike distance and did a 12 hour time trial and only managed 108 miles. Part of the problem was that I rode a wood wheeled 1931 fixed gear track and switched to a Belgian 1960s man geared full race job. It was geared way too high for me. Anyway, since then my 3 spinal surgeries, two spinal fusions, shoulder repair, wrist repairs and knee replacement have forced me to stop. It’s what they call old age arthritis. The moral of this is to empty your bicycle riding bucket buy 70, or else you will kick it before it’s empty. Ride on.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

It's been in the single digits here in New England, and we just got near two feet of snow. My precious hardtail is hanging in the basement. Although often I just can't take it, so I ride around in the basement. Six more years in government service and that's it, moving somewhere I can ride year round!


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I’m 51, will be 52 in August. I haven’t been mountain biking for about 30 years, but I decided to try to get back into it. I’ve been doing a lot of other stuff, like hiking, skateboarding at skate parks, kids, music, etc. My 13 yo kept bugging me to get a bike, so I got one last week. It’s a ‘94 Bridgestone MB-3 in kiwi green. It’s mostly original parts, but I had to get a couple things. I personally like rigid bikes better. I guess I’m just used to them. Even back in the early 90’s when I tried my friends sus bikes I just didn’t like the spongy feel.

Anyway, this should be fun! I just hope my knee holds out!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

King of Pentacles said:


> I’m 51, will be 52 in August. I haven’t been mountain biking for about 30 years, but I decided to try to get back into it. I’ve been doing a lot of other stuff, like hiking, skateboarding at skate parks, kids, music, etc. My 13 yo kept bugging me to get a bike, so I got one last week. It’s a ‘94 Bridgestone MB-3 in kiwi green. It’s mostly original parts, but I had to get a couple things. I personally like hard tail bikes better. I guess I’m just used to them. Even back in the early 90’s when I tried my friends shocked bikes I just didn’t like the spongy feel.
> 
> Anyway, this should be fun! I just hope my knee holds out!


I'm 51. I recently got back into the skatepark after my wife bought me a deck, trucks and wheels for Christmas. All the trails are covered in snow right now so no riding. I live near three ski resorts so I've been boarding a couple times a week. I don't feel my age yet but feel old knowing I've been a member here since 1997.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

milehi said:


> I'm 51. I recently got back into the skatepark after my wife bought me a deck, trucks and wheels for Christmas. All the trails are covered in snow right now so no riding. I live near three ski resorts so I've been boarding a couple times a week. I don't feel my age yet but feel old knowing I've been a member here since 1997.


Nice! I’m done with skating. I’ve just had too many falls. And that concrete gets harder every year. Last fall I had after a bad fall on my knee was on my ass in 2018. It compressed my spine, and I’ve had to go to a chiropractor many times to get it back in place.

I’ll stick to mellow trail riding from now on.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just found this sub-forum; I turn 51 next week.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

54 here, still going strong...kind of. Finally got a modern HT, enjoying MTB all over again! Spring is here, praise the Lord.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

52 here in Pittsburgh and doing more and more of "a couple drinks after work" each night... especially all winter when no riding. A couple nights ago got out with the local group ride and it was a blast! Worked until 5:15 or so, got to trail around 6:15 and we rode from 6:30 - 8:45. Last hour or so via lights. Great time and when I got home I didn't feel like eating junk food or drinking. I guess I'm the type that mostly drinks to pass boredom and I just have to get out on these group rides more often.


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Will be 51 in May. Started riding in 1990 stopped in 2002. Started again last January. Feels like old times. So much fun to be back in the bike again!


----------



## Persistence22 (9 mo ago)

Hi all just flipped 52 here. Got 3 boys 7 / 5 / 1. Keeping me busy! Haven’t really ridden since college years. Was a college swimmer and love boating. All things On the water.

With the kids starting to Ride I took my old Gary Fischer to the shop and came home with a Scott scale back in November. I’m near Boston and managed to ride a lot thru the winter. Looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

Hi all heading to 55 this year. I have a 13 yr. old son who keeps us busy with sports - he's not into bikes at all but that's cool. We're all different right?
A few years ago I took up kickboxing at my local 9round, and I love it, but I find I need a rest day in between. I'm just getting back into MTB, and rather than a new HT, I just ordered a duallie. Figured more cush has got to be better!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Edlik Zakah said:


> I’m 76 and up to last summer I was riding 1500 miles or more a year mountain biking from 68 until I was 72. Then I lost leg power, built bikes with lower gears and started an intense work out training schedule with a lot of hills, I mean hills. My performance didn’t improve and my doctor told me it’s mainly due to my heart rate that had slowed from age. At 74 I started riding distance (75 to 110 miles) on gravel and road and was doing 2500 miles a year, even riding daily in the snow frequently up to 20 miles at a crack. last summer I could not ride the technical stuff anymore so I just rode intermediate trails. This is not fun so I started on gravel. When I was 73 I rode the Marji Gesic ultra endurance race. I did the short version, which is the hardest half. It was supposed to be 50 miles but was 63 with 7000 feet of climb and took me 17 hours. I did it because I knew if I waited another year it would be beyond reach. Last summer I did road bike distance and did a 12 hour time trial and only managed 108 miles. Part of the problem was that I rode a wood wheeled 1931 fixed gear track and switched to a Belgian 1960s man geared full race job. It was geared way too high for me. Anyway, since then my 3 spinal surgeries, two spinal fusions, shoulder repair, wrist repairs and knee replacement have forced me to stop. It’s what they call old age arthritis. The moral of this is to empty your bicycle riding bucket buy 70, or else you will kick it before it’s empty. Ride on.


Damn, dood -- good on ya!
Except... well, those final two sentences in your post -- about quitting by 70 -- um, I don't like that idea.
Shee-yit man, I'm 68 and not at all interested in embracing what you said right there.
Not saying it's not true. Only that I'm not interested in believing it.
So I hope it's not true. For me, at least. Time will tell.
Meanwhile I do wish you the best.
=sParty


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

So happy to find this. Will be 50 this year. Most of the time that I head out, I only see guys in their 30s and I feel alone.

I stand out as I ride a 20-year-old 26" Ellsworth Joker with 6.5" of rear suspension and a 205mm Boxxer. I don't care that I might look ridiculous as if I'm an old geezer who's going to take a turn at some downhill and jumps when in reality I like the super plush ride for cross-country and enduro. I've gone back to the classic as it is too much fun to ride to give up.

Hooks up incredibly well on climbs and steps and I can bomb the downhills. Thankfully, even with my lead bike, I'm still able to keep up with the younger crowd who are amazed when they find out how old I am.

Hearing about older riders is encouraging. I've gotten my son into the sport and I keep wondering how much longer I'll be able to ride. We just built him up a custom 29" Rocky Mountain Instinct BC Edition that he had been dreaming of for a while now. I had only thought I had 5-7 years more left but this sub-forum is very encouraging.

I do think we need to talk about the aches and pains thou.... My knee took all of the impact on a rock in a bad crash. Now I wear knee pads everywhere out of fear I won't be able to walk again in the event of a similar wreck.


----------



## lvchopjaw (9 mo ago)

Welp, I took the challenge of getting an MTB. I bought the Levo Comp Alloy, S4. I live in Vegas so I have plenty of places to ride and work into getting crazy... (for me).. I still ride dirtbikes, KTM 500XCW but wanted to use the MTB as a way to get stronger for my dirtbike fetish.


----------



## Kiwibob72 (9 mo ago)

All I can say, is keep active guys (and Gals), irrespective of age.
I turned 50 in Jan gone, and had previously become complacent on exercise and WAY too heavy after I lost my lust for biking post years of various nasty injuries like a quad tendon tare, and then 4 separate occasions where I tore the same tendon in my rotator cuff over a number of years, where i ended up having to give up on a martial art I LOVED doing post the surgery to repair that (knee had been repaired under the knife when that occurred).
I sit here now as someone who hs re-found their love of Mt Biking, even if it is just in my local family friendly trail network. While I've dropped 16-17kg of the total 55odd Kg I want to loose, I'd love to do more 'fun' stuff, but a recent DVT and the fact I may now be on blood thinners for the rest of my days means I will find enjoyment where I can, that being the previously mentioned family friendly trails near where I live.
The point of this, please learn from my mistakes, keep moving, keep healthy, as sometimes when you want to do things as you get older despite a less than well maintained activity level, injuries and medical issues get in the way of you doing what you want to do as I have found.
It is harder to get back on the forgotten horse the older we get, so if you can't do the extreme DH stuff you used to do with your hair on fire anymore, come to terms with where you are at and find enjoyment in the activity you 'can' do, sure, set goals and work towards them, all I am saying is that if you opt to ignore the 'boring' stuff while recovering, you may not be able get back to where you want to do, so just embrace what you can do and set yourself goals - you'll enjoy life the more you do!
All this is said as I sit here recovering from the blood clot, and NOT being able to use my 21' Fuel EX8 despite wanting to. Yes I know that I will need to be careful even when riding my family trails, and that while on blood thinners, that I would be stupid to go to the local bike park as the risk is just too high. I WILL be back at my local trails as soon as I can, I will be taking it easy, but I won't care, as I'll be out riding, and that, asides from family, is what matters to me! 
(PS - YES, I know it's in it's granny gear, there is a nasty little shite of a hill just to the left of where this photo was taken!)


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

Well - amazing 50+ GenX - blah blah - I am sure none of us look our ages😑 but damn the creaks in the seat rails. 😂. Wait- is that me or the bike - LOL


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Just turned 50! Howdy folks. 👋


----------



## Tepi-46 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mojave G said:


> Täytin juuri 50! Moikka ihmiset. 👋
> [/LAINATA]
> Kesäkuussa tulee 76 vuotta.Maastossa ei tule yli 70 + polkijoita vastaan. Aerobinen syke alue toimii 3-4 tunnin lenkillä. Cube hybrid 140 SL 500W akulla,Evoc akkurepussa toinen 500w .


----------



## hit4bag (7 mo ago)

Just turned 53 on the 10th and I went out a purchased a new Stumpy EVO Comp Alloy. I am also restoring a 2004 Cannondale Jekyll, which I will hand down to my 11 year-old son. My 9 year-old son now wants to get into MTBing and I'll be looking for bike. Kids are driving me to stay young and I need to get back into shape to keep up. Nothing like giving the old-man a kick in the rear.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

I can't believe I was posting stuff here almost *20 years ago*! 52 years old now and have settled into being happy with 6 hours a week ride time. Zwift, mountainbike, and the occasional road ride (terrified on the road now - totally sucks as the region has amazeballs road riding. Just... the likelihood of murder by car is too great). Recovery is def an issue, and losses are infinitely harder to regain. Power down, weight up, general middle aged stressors intense, plus I'd been coaching our youth MTBike team for the last 5 years and that took most of my spring riding bandwidth / hours - but rarely amounted to anything but precipitous loss of fitness between March and June. Upshot is the 75-80 kids I've worked with are AMAZING. Not a bad tradeoff. Retired this spring so now can focus on myself - which is long over due. Picture is of a lovely laser cut steel panel they gave me!

Planning on spending this summer building a base to build off of next year. Happily riding my mountain bike in some fun gravel rides (North of Boston, MA, USA - Muddy Onion, Rose Mountain Rumble, i.e.) and ripping DH laps at Kilington with my son. Who now drops me in a flash. Love it. I find a few of the guys I ride with spend as much time working on the trails now too - good cross training and excellent pay off.


----------



## ride_no_hype (6 mo ago)

At 49 I am relieved to know I am a "younger rider" and welcome but believe me I will objecting to promotion to the "old" class. 11 months to go and someone here is in for a rollocking lmao


----------



## peddle-paddle (Jul 10, 2006)

70 years of age. Riding a 2014 Camber Comp.29 in. 2 artificial hips. 219 lbs. Had a slow speed but hard fall about a month ago. No real injuries. Was never a good climber and worse now. Went out today and pushed a couple hills. Decided climbing those would drain me for rest of ride. I keep trying.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Unless you're a really big guy, 219 lbs is too much for a 70 YO to be carrying around. Keep riding.


----------



## alpha_plinker (3 mo ago)

Just pushed 51 and loving the hobby more than ever. Body throwing more challenges by the year but what can you do except find ways around it or adjust to make your hobby still work!


----------



## Kenton86 (3 mo ago)

I am newly joined on here and was pleased to see this thread. 

I turned 54 a month ago and have raced 42 years in almost every discipline. It used to be about results but the past couple years it is about the ride. I still log many miles training, but lately it is about the ride. When you race/ride, you rarely notice the beauty of it and each little nuance that changes over each mile. 

I did a gravel race with a friend 2 weeks ago, which was his first race ever. I would finish a climb and bike back down to either pull him up on my wheel or walk with him to the top. Just wanted my friend to finish. What made my day is hearing him say "I am having so much fun". I didn't give 2 eff's about my time after hearing that. 

Maybe that is what I lost for so many years. The element of it being fun. So......ride hard, crash cautiously, and be a kid again and don't think about your age. It's a number. 

SWriverstone......same who was on Bomber?


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Kenton86 said:


> Maybe that is what I lost for so many years. The element of it being fun.


Yes, thank you. There have been many that I've brought to the sport and helped train over the past 25+ years and most of them went from having fun, enjoying the ride, and practicing new technical skills, to becoming racers.

It was then that we separated our ways because it became their primary focus and then they would fizzle out from pushing themselves so hard. Very frustrating.

My son has a friend who loved the sport and raced with a local group. Got burned out, stopped having fun, and sold his bike. My son has been telling him about our fun adventures and after a couple of years, he's getting excited again. Pulled the trigger on a new build and is anxious to join us for a fun trip instead of race.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Kenton86 said:


> I am newly joined on here and was pleased to see this thread.
> 
> I turned 54 a month ago and have raced 42 years in almost every discipline. It used to be about results but the past couple years it is about the ride. I still log many miles training, but lately it is about the ride. When you race/ride, you rarely notice the beauty of it and each little nuance that changes over each mile.
> 
> ...


I raced road, MTBs, and CX from '92-'04. Every time I was on the bike, it was about training to get better/faster/stronger. There was always a training purpose. In '04, after winning a State crit championship title, I hung it up. At the time, I also had a new daughter, and my training schedule wasn't really compatible with the kind of dad I wanted to be. Additionally, the motivation to keep suffering had pretty much disappeared.

15 years later, and 60 lbs heavier, I got back on my bike. Over the next year, I lost 40 lbs, and got my fitness back to the point where I can ride with my friends who didn't stop riding. I feels good to be active again. I don't have any intent to race again (probably  ), but still tend to ride with some sort of training intent. However, the big thing that I learned how to do is just ride for fun, simply for the joy of turning pedals and powering myself down the road/trail. It came as kind of a shock when I realized that I never really did that before. At 54, I'll never have the kind of fitness I did at 34, and that's okay. I don't really want to suffer like that any more, either.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Kenton86 said:


> I am newly joined on here and was pleased to see this thread.
> 
> I turned 54 a month ago and have raced 42 years in almost every discipline. It used to be about results but the past couple years it is about the ride. I still log many miles training, but lately it is about the ride. When you race/ride, you rarely notice the beauty of it and each little nuance that changes over each mile.
> 
> ...


When racing becomes a job it loses its appeal. Chasing points. Showing up when I'd rather be doing something else that weekend. Driving ten hours because I need to place fourth or better. Just no. I'd rather fly off and ride in faraway places. I still race, on my terms, and it's mainly to catch up with old friends. And racing costs too much with little to no return from the organizers. I'm glad I raced in the heyday though.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Racing, my take: Having experienced the thrill of victory (3rd place 1998 NORBA nations), and the agony of defeat (bike mechanicals and physical injuries), I’d not change a thing.
There’s many life “stages” to being in this activity. Some go thru all of them, some not.









I stopped racing 2001.. family yada yada. Kept riding. Upon getting right hip full replacement surgery Nov-2014 gave me chance to clean up storage stuff. Like.. old medals lose their luster over time ..
Memories made don’t ..









Btw, even in my core racing days 1996-2000 I’ll say this: I never really trained “to win” per say .. yep. I’d ride 3-4-5 times a week, race on weekend. Sure I’d do long medium rides, shorter fast hard rides, etc.
My race friends would say “Mike , get a road bike so you can train more formally during week and improve time”. 
I never did, I like MTB riding too much to train on a road bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenton86 (3 mo ago)

I would train daily and race every weekend but always on a MTB, and had friends tell me same about the road bike. Got a second hand Kestrel Carbon and did my last MTB race in 1999. The speed of road racing hooked me until I discovered gravel, which brought me full circle back to the Chequemegon (sp?) last year.

I am back to finding the joy and freedom cycling first gave me. At a gravel race 2 weeks ago, I stopped for about 5 minutes to watch 2 Bald Eagles soaring above the valley. 20 years ago I would have never seen them.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 59 and cycling has helped me get rid of a lot of aches and pains


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

peddle-paddle said:


> 70 years of age. Riding a 2014 Camber Comp.29 in. 2 artificial hips. 219 lbs. Had a slow speed but hard fall about a month ago. No real injuries. Was never a good climber and worse now. Went out today and pushed a couple hills. Decided climbing those would drain me for rest of ride. I keep trying.


76 years old, 77 soon if I make it.

Three devastating low back fusion surgeries since age 65.

Think about ebike. I've been on one, Rise M20, for about 4 months. Definitely enjoying riding more, not blowing up my heart rate so often.

Best wishes.


----------



## Screamin Senior (3 mo ago)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey old-timers! This forum began a few weeks ago with a suggestion (by me) to create a forum for people at and beyond the half-century mark.
> 
> In a classic example of "Be careful what you ask for..." the MTBR Powers said "Good idea-will you be the mod?" :eekster: But hey, it was my idea, so I figured it's the least I can do.
> 
> ...


This discussion seems extremely appropriate. I said when I moved to Maine I would be retiring. I said this because just working for myself, self employed , sole proprietor, didn't quite feel like work. I had lots of projects including getting paid as a self employed person in order to pay the bills and keep the family running. The interesting thing is that close to 40% of the time I was working here on the homestead keeping it all going smooth. Making money by saving money, doing a lot of the hands on work myself rather than hiring out. Growing a big garden each year, feeding us well,is it work or is it play??? Taking care of ourselves should be play...right? So after a while I could make no distinction between working or playing as long as I was accomplishing, keeping healthy, happy and keep the bills paid life has always be an easy? hard? ride. Mt biking is pure joy? work? or both? And is there a difference?...Really?
The only difference is how we feel about it afterwards. 

I had my own general contracting business for 7 years than specialized in Masonry construction, self employed with much more creative projects like fieldstone fireplaces. Did this for 13 years and decided that my body would not last If I kept at it. in the mid 80's my son and I would hike the mt bike and try to ride where no men or woman ever tread I used Mt biking and my inversion table to keep the back from seizing. So on one jaunt my son said ...hey dad why don't you start a Mt biking business here. Well in the East at that time Mt biking as a reliable income maker hadn't caught on yet but that bug stuck in my ear and by 1991 we were up and running. I was 39 back then I'm 74 now
And working or playing on a mt bike. You decide


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

56 and change now and have ridden a lot since acquiring my first 29er back in 2009. 

Now have 5 bikes (newest is a 2018 FS, two rigid SS, steel gravel and old aluminum hard tail).

I've participated in a number of race events (never competitively) and enjoy all sorts of rides from chill pace with wife and friends to all day SS or geared adventures plus shorter duration fast pace MTB hammerfests.

Up til a few years ago, I was a lean & mean pedaling machine (30-ish mile bike commutes plus gravel and lots of trail rides most weeks).

Two separate injuries clobbered my mojo and I'm finally starting to get it back. Can't bike commute to my latest job which doesn't help. It is double the distance I was doing before and just takes too much time out of the workday.


Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEMColorado (Aug 24, 2021)

62, so I think that I belong here. I began in around 1990 in the Boston area and now live in Denver. I'm riding a Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt from 2015, but hope to get funding together for either a newer Instinct or a Stumpjumper EVO. I ride alone or occasionally with my 17 year old son, who crushes it on my 2005 Turner Five Spot. I have fun and am competent, but I'm not into big air, etc. I live to ride another day. I do yoga, run and some calisthenics for upper body conditioning. I also mix it up by riding a road bike and a recumbent (two wheeler), to give my neck and shoulders a break. I started posting here in the early 2000's, but lost that account. Glad that it's still active.


----------



## FIZZY_MTB (2 mo ago)

50 years old, just keep riding. Fitness falls off very fast at this age and takes for ever to build back up. I'm still refusing to buy an ebike....but not sure for how much longer!


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

Same here 59 years old


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

52 next year and the only thing I think I think I can do is climbing fire roads while getting lapped by hikers..but I visualize I'm Ned Overend and that seems to help.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 59 and just had a bi-inguinal hernia surgery. The doc said no lifting anything more than 10 lbs for 8 weeks. Has anybody have had a inguinal hernia repair (mesh)? How long did it take before you started biking again?


----------



## Tridirtrider (Aug 6, 2011)

Just turned 66 in September ( that's 99 in endo) and live for the dirt. Raced XC across the US from 1998 to 2009, before moving over to triathlon. Back on the dirt again as of 2018 with both gravel and mtb. A big shout out to all of you 50+ just starting out. It's about the legs, the lungs and the heart! Don't be shy on the trails, always say hey to other riders, and cede passage to the uphillers on your way down on single track.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (3 mo ago)

Ok, found the 50+ forum after joining up (again).

From 1st post, my crummy answers added in:

• How do you keep going?
I missed it. Stopped riding about 2010'ish, always missed it, but life/work got in the way. Finally making time for this again.

• Post-ride, post-workout recovery tips
Sit on couch and huff and puff and hope not to die. Drink water. Concentrate on slowing my respiratory rate.

• What doesn't matter anymore (and used to)
Being 'sendy' in general. But, not feeling secure enough to jump anything anymore does bother me some. I would like to re-learn or re-gain confidence to jump at least some small stuff. I do miss it. Fear, it is the mind-killer.

• What matters (and didn't used to)
Crashing... hurts way more now, bleeding stops slower, wounds take longer to heal. Pedal struck both shins back in Aug, wounds are still not 100% healed. Bought shin-guard pads for the 1st time ever as a result.. and knee + elbow pads too. Unbelievable not being able to just suck up the crashes like I used to... but can't afford the dings, so gonna have to look like a ninja turtle while riding now... ugh. I used to make fun of pad-weenies.

• Riding with other older riders...versus young whippersnappers
Haven't done much of this yet in my initial return, mostly riding alone and at that mostly b/c I doubt anyone wants to ride with someone muddling along at a snail's pace.. foot-dabbing away. "Cleared it!" /words I'll likely never say again. I'm not gonna be the drag on the ride.

• Inspiration! (Old folks doing great things.)
Watching various old dudes on youtube tearing it up and lying to myself that 'I can do that!' But also that one dudeon youtube that's like 300lbs and just rips it up (as far as I'm concerned he does)... kills me every time. That guy inspires me.

• Thoughts on getting old in mountain biking (or "Danny MacAskill's gonna get old someday...")
It def sucks getting older, but after riding regularly since about May, it doesn't suck as much as it did on day 1 when I swore that I stumbled upon new physics where air managed to completely avoid filling my lungs somehow.

• Gearing for older riders (any different?) 
I just swapped to a 1x setup and I think I'm missing a lot of middle-gears I used to have on my old 3x8. It might be mental and/or lack of athleticism, dunno yet.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"I think I'm missing a lot of middle-gears I used to have on my old 3x8. It might be mental and/or lack of athleticism, dunno yet."

You're not used to it yet. Give it time.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (3 mo ago)

ddoh said:


> "I think I'm missing a lot of middle-gears I used to have on my old 3x8. It might be mental and/or lack of athleticism, dunno yet."
> 
> You're not used to it yet. Give it time.


I'm sure you're right, it's only been a couple of weeks and just a few rides (been raining here off/on more than a week). I think what I noticed first was no more 'tiny bail out ring' with the left shifter... it was such a security blanket.

I also notice I'm not good at counting to 12... lol. I keep finding myself in 'not the gear I thought I picked' after a few clicks.


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

Hey all - 55 yrs young here 😆
Here's my answers:

• How do you keep going? 
A nasty crash a while back made me say goodbye to the road bike. Bought a gravel bike, then my first FS & here I am...

• Post-ride, post-workout recovery tips
I don't ride nearly as much as I did on the road, but mostly yoga/stretches.

• What doesn't matter anymore (and used to)
Distance, speed, being in a rush - just enjoy the ride for what it is. If I feel like going faster / further then fine - if not that's equally as fine.

• What matters (and didn't used to)
Staying safe /keeping it rubber side down!

• Riding with other older riders...versus young whippersnappers
I'd rather ride with older riders, but each to their own - prefer to let the younger guys blaze off downhill. After all I'll get there eventually.

• Inspiration! (Old folks doing great things.)
It's always great to see older people out on bikes.

• Thoughts on getting old in mountain biking (or "Danny MacAskill's gonna get old someday...")
Yes, I get more sore easier, and if you fall it takes longer to recover. It really depends on what you want out of the sport - sometimes it's just nice to get out in the bush away from things.

• Gearing for older riders (any different?)
You can never have enough gears / too low a gear. I really appreciate the compact cranks on my gravel bike & 2x / 1:1 gearing. Love the 30/11-50 on the MTB too except it's 1x - I think it makes a heap more sense on that bike.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## ethanone (2 mo ago)

I just turned 50 last year! I'm hoping to "unlock" the conversation feature on MTBR this year. Its gonna be a big deal. Apparently I have to post a bunch. I hope this counts!


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

Pickers said:


> Hey all - 55 yrs young here 😆
> Here's my answers:
> 
> • How do you keep going?
> ...


I can relate to this exactly I will be 60 in a month. Only difference is that I ride a mountain bike (hardtail)


----------

